# For The Hive! (action)



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Read the Final Rules Post of the recruitment thread before you begin.



_The Imperium af Man may have won what they considered a victory, but an alien foe such as the tyranid was not one to be underestimated. Even though Tarsis Ultra had been saved from the full fury of the Hive Fleet, the warriors of the Great Devourer were far from vanquished..._


A lone tyranid warrior limped back to the hidden caverns where it had taken to resting. For many months now, it had taken to preying on the nearby villages alongside its broodmates, slowly returning stocks of biomass to their mother, the last surviving Dominatrix on the planet.

The Mother`s survival was crucial if the Hive was ever to be restored. At the moment, their numbers were dangerously low, made even worse by the loss of the Warrior`s brood. Its spinefists hung limply at its side and It only carried one of its two boneswords. The other had been lost...

It entered the caves cautiously, giving a glance over its shoulder to ensure it had not been followed. It did not see anything, so continued.

Entering the presence of The Mother, it conveyed its disappointment at the result of their most recent foray. 

!!! Alarm suddenly crossed their minds, The Dominatrix roared in fury as the interlopers began to file into the cave. The humans shouled in their panicky voices, hefting weapons and preparing to aim at the Queen of the fledgling Hive.

With no choice, The Mother released a psionic impulse, awakening the latest batch of eggs laid. They were warriors, and their screeches could be heard as they clawed their way free.

The First Warrior sprang into action, knowing that to delay was to risk damage to Mother. It roared as it charged, swinging it remaining bonesword and decapitating the nearest human soldier before turning back momentarily to check up on the hatchlings. It knew that each of them was instantly self aware, but at the same time, the influence of the synapse web was only as strong as their presence on the world.

With only one Dominatrix on the planet, and wounded as she was, the newborns would be largely autonomous...

First could only assume that their instincts would serve them well...



--- --- --- 



All: You are newly hatched. You are completely aware of your motor skills and abilities. But at first you have no thoughts as to your purpose. Your only clues as to your first actions are the large creature behind you, to whom you feel an affinity, and the attacking humans before you, who you feel instinctive enmity towards.

One of your brood kin is under attack. Your first act will go a long way towards establishing your developing persona. 

There are about two dozen human attackers. Your kill limit is five, or less.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

The dark world that surrounded him suddenly lit up, and second became aware of his body unfolding and felt as if he knew it like an athlete knows its muscles. He crawed from the eggg and stood up, opening his eyes for the first time. He saw a large tyranid standing in the center, roaring. Another darted towards a group of other creatures and started ripping them apart. 

Suddenly he felt a impulse of anger and violence in his mind, one so powerful he felt as if his only option was to obey. He launched himself up onto the wall, then used his legs to propel himself across and decapitated one of the aliens. He landed on the other side of the way and simultaniously launched himself again, decapitating another creature. He then landed on the floor and stood in front of the larger creature from which the impusles were eminating from. As other tyranid sprung foward and killed the invaders, Second felt a impluse of pleasure at there slaughter.


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

Apon he rude awakening, forth eyed the surroundings, and felt a link between all the creatures around it except for 8, rowdy and, in his mind, enemys. He looked at the closest one and used his lash whip and grappled him. Then he flung him into the second closest enemy and killed them both and fired his devouror into a third.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Third, bursting forth from the flimsy shell casing of the egg, charged headlong into the fray, screeching with animalistic fury as two bursts were realeased from the multibarrels of the twin Spinefists. The PDF soldiers clutched their seeping chests as they fell to their knees, defeated.

Bullets fired from multiple Stub Rifles bounced ineffectively off the still-developing carapace of the beast. Screaming again, Third rammed its Scything Talons into the chest of a screaming Soldier, before sinking its needle-like fangs into the feeble neck of the dying man.

Edit: Wow, I really did say Forth didn't I?


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Fifth awoke and tore its way from the cocoon, a rising shriek of fury emerging with it; the Tyranid Warrior reached out with its mind, locating five similar to it and more that were not. It could detect panic and hostility and fired its Devourer at one of the humans; the living ammunition tore through the humans armour and burrowed into the flesh, expending themselves in a vicious frenzy of biting and tearing.

Fifth advanced, claws reaching out to grasp and rend another intruder, before it launched itself into the fray, committing its full attention to butchering the humans

((Acknowledged, thanks Tolisk))


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

(oocestroyerhive, you used my name in the second part, and warp spawn, there are 6 of us, not 5)

Fourth looked around at his brethren fighting, not being noticed by the 12 last PDF, He made his way to the humans and grappled one of the pdf's guns. The man panicked and pulled the trigger and shot one of his freinds in the head, and fourth then pulled it out of his hands, then using it's bayonet as a spiked end and rammed the knife through the now unarmed human and found a cranny in the wall and took up a tactical position.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Sixth charged out into a group of human warriors, swinging his talons wildly, he felt a close affinity to the other six creatures in the cavern, he smelt the air and he smelt blood, it was a strage sensation, yet he felt no different, he had not been designed to have emotions or feelings, only for leading and fighting. He sliced the head off one human without any feeling of release or joy in killing and continued on swinging his talons, a trooper brought his rifle up to protect him from the tallon, but this left him open, so Sixth opened fire with his devourer on the human, pumping him full of larve into his stomach.
He took no account of the other Tyranids around him, they were but fellow hatchlings.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

ooc: The part of Second will be controlled by me until the position is filled.
@Tolisk: Try to limit yourself to one post per update. 


--- --- --- 


First was somewhat satisfied to note that the hatchlings had performed quite well so far. Turning his focus back to the human interlopers, he snapped in irritation as a las round impacted his torso. Lifting a spinefist as he advanced, he hissed in contempt as the fluid build up reached the critical level needed to fire. 
With a bioelectric impulse to his weapon symbiote, he released the valve on his weapon and watched as the hapless prey were scythed down. 

Roaring with abandon, he launched himself into the foe, the others seeming to learn from his example.

The Third, Fifth and Sixth born were slaughtering to a very satisfactory level. The Fourth born was showing a pleasing degree of cunning and survival instinct, sheltering in a nearby cranny and firing upon the prey from afar.

All in all, First was quite satisfied that his new brood would excssd expectations. The humans were slaughtered in short order, and the creatures fed...

_Some tiime later..._

The brood had left the caverns, it was unlikely that the group of humans that found them would be the only ones in the area. The six warriors had begun a search of the area. In the time since their birth, First had established a telepathic connection with each of them, and for the most part they each understood their importance. One fact stood above all else in their minds...

_The Hive is all that matters..._

First suddenly dropped low, and the rest of the group did likewise. Echoing through the dense rocky terrain, voices could be heard. More of the humans had come to search the area. 

First growled softly as he peered over the nearest ledge, his brood hissing agitated just behind him. He impressed upon them once more the need for their immediate survival. For the moment at least, their lives were of too much value to simply charge with reckless abandon. 

First formulated a plan quickly with his experienced mind. Relaying commands and maintaining an instinctive telepathic bond to his brood, He began to orchestrate death to the two human squads below...


--- --- --- 


THIRD: You have become one towards violent tendencies, even for a tyranid. Your purpose is to outflank the humans and attack them from behind. 

FOURTH: Your first developments placed an emphasis on self preservation. First has tasked you with raining fire support from your current elevated position. Second will help you. You have permission to control Second for this post. 

FIFTH: Your task is to accompany Third and join in the attack from behind. 

SIXTH: You will join First in attacking from the front, as you have been deemed the most suitable for this role.

All take note, two of the humans are equipped with plasma guns. They are central to the two squads formations and will choose to target Fouth and Sixth. Their squadmates will protect them zealously.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

With a roar, First leaped down from his outcrop and landed heavily before the startled humans. In his mind, he felt the movements of his broodmates as they moved to fulfill their roles. Central to the humans formation, he recognised two of the weapons as being especially dangerous, and relayed the impulse to his kin, designating these two humans as priority targets. 

Seeking to minimise the prey`s chances to fire, First broke into a sprint just as he heard Sixth land lightly behind him. Lasbolts left scorch marks across his torso, some even penetrating his carapace to inflict superficial damage, but no human could place the shot that would fell him at such abrupt notice. He impacted heavily, his bonesword crackling to life as he cleaved the first human in two and delivered a backhanded blow to another with his other, empty hand. 

First was aware of his fellows joining the fray, relishing the terrified screams of the doomed humans as a hunter relishes the death knells of its captured prey...


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

Fourth, thinking what stratagy to use, decided to use his devouror, and he sniped a granade pin in the plasma gunner of the squad furthest away, killing 3 in the process and the gunner himself.Surprised with his aim, he sent feelings of pleasure across thier link.

In the mean while, second sweeped his deathspitter across the second squad managing a stray shot nabbing the first plasma gunner, hitting his weapon and causing it to malfunction and killing 2 others.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Sixth landed lightly behind first and screeched, he then shot off towards the humans that had begun firing upon the brood.
He raised his devourer in a silent response and fired on the pitiful humans, killing one and leaving another three with wounds.
He then raised his sything talons and brought them down in an arc, slicing through the neck of two humans, killing them both.
Sixth felt lasbolts glance and jump on him, they were irritating, like the human equivalent of being annoyed by mosquitos. Sixth screeched again and took another humans head off.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Third, making use of the excessive darkness, leapt onto the cavern wall, and, clinging horizontally with help from his long, serrated Scything Talons, raced across the wall. The pitiful humans could not see him, distracted by the rest of his brood. Landing mere meters away from the group of humans, he rose his head into the air, releasing a blood-curdling scream that caused the nearest humans to jump out of fear.

Licking his lips with his long, venomous tongue, Third bulldozed into the nearest Soldier, lashing out at him with his Scything Talons. A clean cut was produced through the man's stomach, where blood shot out in a spray. Third fired his Spinefists aimlessly, but at such close quarters, accuracy didn't matter, and, as such, Stub rounds pinged off Third's unprotected chest, resulting in small pockets of yellow ichor.







EDIT: emporershand, the humans aren't all dead yet, and please don't ruin our fun. Maybe another Warhammer Forum would be more forgiving?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

As his fellow tyranid finished off the humans, First saw one escape and make a run for an exit. For sprung forward and landed in between the human and the exit, rearing his head in an attempt to scare it. It ran the complete opposite way, and right into the clutches of the larger tyranid. He felt an impulse of patients, and sat back on his tail, intent on enjoying the fear eminating from this pitaful creature.

First sent out a small impulse of wonder, question who this larger creature was.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Fifth bounded after Third, making use of the gap created by its brethren to fire its devourer and finish off the human previously injured by Third; then it entered the fray, wading in next to Third and lashing out with rending claws.

A stub-round struck Fifth’s shoulder, causing a minor wound that seeped a yellowish ichor, it backhanded the offending human, sending him tumbling backwards into a hard wall, Fifth could hear bones shatter upon impact, that particular human would not be getting up again.

It then turned its full attention back to supporting Third.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Third grinned widely, exposing his sharp fangs, as he noticed Fifth take up the fight with him.


Edit: Warpspawn: PDF soldiers use Stub Rifles, which fire bullets like modernday, not Lasguns .


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

ooc: ONE post per update!

--- --- --- 

First cleaved two more humans apart with his bonesword, noting with satisfaction the efficiency with which his brood had performed. Minor wounds were all that had been sustained and these would heal in short order. With nothing standing between them and the elimination of the last two survivors, he instructed the brood to feed...

_A short while later..._

The brood had composed itself, fed and dragged the excess carcasses back to Mother. It was not much, but it would allow her to spawn more broods in time. It was imperative that they gather more biomass, the more Mother fed the faster their numbers would grow. 

Something nagged at the back of First`s mind. He had detected mental anomolies in the minds of his fellows as they had fought. The Second and Third had seemed to pursue more than simple aggression, there was something more behind their driving will. First put it from his mind for the moment; there were more pressing matters at hand. 

Humans used a form of communication akin to an artificial form of telepathy. Those they had slain would no doubt have been required to report to some higher authority, and if they did not, others would come seeking the location of their Mother`s lair... Measures needed to be put in place to ensure that the humans would be led elsewhere. As he analysed what he knew of human thought patterns, he began to formmulate a plan. 

_Midday, at the edge of the cliff network..._

First looked down upon the transport machines. A large metal box on tracks, with a hollow space inside where humans were stowed for deployment. So similar to a tervigon and her brood chambers in a way, carrying warriors to where they were needed. He scanned further, but there was only empty savannah between the cliffs and the distant city barely visible on the horizon. 

First did a quick count... Seven humans in sight, possibly more still in the transports. He turned to the brood, impressing upon their minds the urgent need to take _at least one_ of the humans alive. Thinking momentarily, he decided it best to assign that task to Fifth.

Standing upright, He gave a roar of contempt before leaping down from the cliff. A four metre drop was nothing to him. He landed deliberately heavily, startling the soldiers before him, who began to scream as the rest of the brood landed one by one behind First. Raising his bonesword high, First screeched, before charging at the forefront of the attack. 

--- --- --- 

There are SEVEN humans outside the transports. 

Second: You notice the transports have begun to move. The multilaser turrets look threatening to you, so you take it upon yourself to attack the nearest Chimera. You will struggle but you will succeed. Whether you use the Deathspitter or your claws is up to you. Remember eh89, don`t exceed the task you have been given. 

Third: First slays two of the humans before him. You notice another human priming a small round object. You view this as a threat. Do you intervene to protect your leader, or choose another target? If you intervene, you will suffer the brunt of the explosion, sustaining a minor injury. If you do not, First may or may not be injured. grin Keep in mind, First is older and more resilient than you are. 

Fourth: Like Second, you instantly perceive the Chimera vehicle to be a bigger threat. You notice that one of them has an opening towards the back, which you can squeeze into. There are two more humans inside, equipped with stub pistols. The confined space makes it harder for you to move.

Fifth: First has impressed upon you the need to keep a human prisoner alive. You struggle to comprehend this, seeing no purpose for the creatures other than for food. Darting forth, you capture one easily, but you might be tempted to eat him. Just a little... First`s plan will succeed or fail depending on your choice. 

Sixth: Central to the squad, you notice a human carrying an odd weapon linked by a tube to large tanks on his back. A flickering spark shines at the tip. You instinctively know that fire is dangerous. Do you attempt to neutralise the threat, or attack the less dangerous humans? If you ignore the flamer, he will attack one of your fellows. If you attack him, _you_ will be the one injured. 

All: A few decisions to make, a few consequences. If you take an action that leads to an injury (yours or otherwise) keep your description ambiguous, and I will detail the results in the next update, as well as the consequences...


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Third, thinking not of the danger at hand, but rather of the survival of his broodmates, leapt infront of First, firing crystal-hard projectiles from his Spinefists as he soared through the air, felling but one human. Third landed hard on the ground, a dead soldier lying beneath his hooves. Lowering his armoured head, Third thrashed around wildly with his Scything Talons, desperately trying to protect the brood Mother's favorite warrior.


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

Fourth, seeing the hole in the back of the Metal Beast (ooc: they dont know what veachles are so thats the best way for them to describe them) sneaks around and jumps in, quickly dispatching the 2 pdf before they can yell or fire.Then, as 2 more pass the back of the truck to attack his brood mates, he rips bothe of there heads of and pulls the bodys inside then kills the driver to block the other metal beast.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Second felt the impulse of more pressing issues at hand so he put the question from his mind and focused on the task at hand.

Later that day, the brood came upon some type of alien group of metal beasts that noisily crossed the terrian towards some unknow objective. Second looked at them with both feelings of aggression and curiosity at there existence here and now. He didn't have time to think upon it though, cause at that same moment he noticed the its snout turn and point at the brood in a very menacing mannor.

Second felt a sudden and overwhelming impulse of distress and anger and launched himself towards the first creature in line. Bright beams of red lanced out at him, and a few scored hits upon his armor, singing him as he darted back and forth. Pain, the pain alerted him that these were threats and he pressed on with even more speed. He jumped up and launched into the air, coming down hard upon the creatures back, crushing some of the snouts upon its back with his claws. He turned and fired his Deathspitter into the creatures back, and was rewarded with a scream that issued from inside. 

Pain, pain, pain, he turned and saw that the creatures rear had lowered and smaller creatures were firing from inside of it. A red beam cut sliced through his left calw and rendered it useless to him. In rage he hopped off and set about finishing those smaller creatures shooting at him. After slicing and dicing two of them, he turned to the last one who remained sitting down in the metal creatures belly. It held a round object that it threw at Second; bouncing off his face with a slight crack of his front teeth. 

Sniffingd the object, Second suddenly felt a impulse of alarm and he turned and sprung from the inside. To late, the device exploded and took his tail with it as he jumped. Landing off balance, he turned and saw the metal beasts burning and felt a impulse of satisfaction. However, Second was in some pain, his tail gone and one of his claws still regenerating its damaged sinues.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Fifth hissed in confusion, take a prey-creature alive? It shook its head as its mind tried to comprehend the thought, its mind came up with an answer and it agreed with Firsts idea.
It darted forth, sweeping a human into its grasp; this human looked to be the human equivalent of a synapse creature, as the other humans had turned to it for orders when the brood had charged.

Hugging the human close to its chest, it used its own body to shelter the prey from the human warrior’s gun-fire; they seemed to have realized that the brood wanted it alive and were trying to slay their own leader.
Fifth suffered some minor wounds as it sought to protect the human it carried, who was struggling but unarmed since when Fifth had grabbed him it had made sure to knock the weapon from its hands.

The Warrior retreated carefully, presenting his side to the humans in an effort to protect his chest and what he held, though the humans soon had to forget Fifth and turn to confront the rest of the brood.

Fifth took cover out of sight and turned to inspect its catch, the human was certainly loud, it tightened its grip claws digging shallowly into the prey’s flesh; it could so easily end this creatures life and Fifth was sorely tempted too, but the orders of First surfaced in its mind, imposing the _need_ to keep this human alive.

Fifth relaxed its grip enough to not hurt the human unless he struggled and drew it tight against his chest once more; if someone were to see Fifth and the human it would almost look like the Tyranid was hugging the human.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Sixth screeched as he saw the human with the strange weapon, it was a fire-maker.
He jumped forward and unloaded his devourer at the human, it dodged the projectiles only in time to see Sixth running at it, his head down and his Talons raised in a slicing stance.
The Human jumped back from Sixth attack and triggered the machine, a flamer stuttered out of it and enveloped Six's arm.
Six screamed as he felt his arm burning, he pulled it out of the fire. It was pink in colour, the flesh having been partly burned off.
Six jumped at teh humand and sliced its arm off with his talon before driving his other talon at the human.
As soon as the talon hit the flesh six felt pain drive up his arm.
Six yelped and the human jumped away and fumbled for a knife. Six jumped forward and sliced the humans ankle in half with his good talon, before pumping him full of devourer bettles.
Six then screeched and moved on, trying to keep his burnt arm out of anyones sight. If they saw that Sixth had been injured they would target Six.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

First screeched in triumph as the last human died to a salvo of spines from his weapon symbiotes. Turning with a sense of urgency, he summoned Fifth from where the warrior had concealed itself. First noted with satisfaction that Fifth had enough sense to identify the prey`s leader. 

Taking a moment to observe the rest of the brood, First growled softly in annoyance. There were more injuries than he would have liked. Third had suffered a damaged limb from a grenade blast rendering one of his spinefists useless. Second was similarly maimed, having lost his left rending claw hand a portion of his tail. Sixth had been burned heavily by a flame weapon, losing the use of a scything talon. 

These wounds would all heal, but not soon, leaving the brood vulnerable for a time. Taking possession of the human captive from the confused Fifth, First begun to share with them his plan... 

_As the sun begins to set..._ 

The human was unconsciouss thanks to a recent blow from First`s unarmed fist. Even a tyranid could only tolerate the incessant babbling of a prisoner for so long...

They had been running for some time now, three of them. Followed by Fifth, First was taking the human to a nearby human settlement that it was aware of. The remaining four warriors had been left as sentinels, just in case more humans showed up back at the caves. First had yet to develop a complete trust in their abilities, but assured himself that Mother would guide them should the need become dire enough.

Keeping to the shadows, First dumped the sleeping human unceremoniously between two humans. Now came the part he would relish. 

The humans were generally active by day, resting at night. When the sun went down, they would have an oppurtunity to take advantage of the lax attention spans. Soon they would feed...


_Back at the cave network..._

Second, Third, Fourth and Sixth had been left to guard the caves. The injuries sustained by Second and Third had been particularly detrimental, and following a quick feeding frenzy of the human interlopers, First had commanded that they remain inactive to maximise their regenerative abilities. Sixth likewise had been commanded to rest, as well as a sequence of chastising thoughts from First regarding the dangers of attacking a fire wielding enemy up close...

Fourth, being relatively unharmed, had also been left behind to act as a sentry. His keen eyes cut through the darkness, easily seeing further than any lesser creature would. 

A low growl rose from the creature. He did not like what he saw...

Three metal beasts approached, much smaller and each only bearing two wheels and a single rider. But they could not possibly be human? Fourth growled again uneasily, his mind connecting to his fellows. These humans were much bigger, almost as high as the tyranids themselves, and looked to be covered in metal. Their metal skin was black, and even their weapons looked far more fearsome than those the weakling humans had carried. 

The voice of Mother suddenly filled his mind, these creatures were dangerous and must be slain at any cost. 


--- --- --- 

Second: Upon receiving the mental warning from Fourth, Mother immediately begins to accelerate the spawning process. You must make a choice, do you risk engaging the humans to buy her time? Or do you stay put in the cave, hiding and hoping you will regenerate in time? If you choose to engage in your injured state, you risk death. If you hide, your injuries will heal, but you will NOT fight.

Third: You were not resting in the cave network, instead sheltering in a small rocky alcove near Fourth. When alerted of the Space Marine`s arrival, you feel aggression. Will you attempt to fight at range (remembering you only have ONE effective spinefist), or try to best them in melee? These are Mortifactor Marines. Depending on whether you or Fourth post first, you may need to support each other.

Fourth: Following her initial expression of danger, Mother`s voice has gone silent, leaving you to act of your own volition. Engage the marines with caution, preferrably from long range. Depending on whether you or Third post first, you may need to support each other. Don`t be afraid to ask one another for help. 

Fifth: You`ve accompanied First to a small village. Having dumped the human officer somewhere for reasons still unknown to you, First now commands you to begin harvesting biomass. Start killing, but remain unseen and unheard. Civilians are an optimal target, as they won`t cause injury or alarm, but you may still be tempted to attack a PDF soldier here or there.

Sixth: Regardless of Second`s decision, you will stay in the caves. Your arm has begun to heal, but more importantly, Mother demands your assistance. A steady stream of small egg pods has begun to stream from her lower sections, and you must relocate them to a more hidden position within the caves. If Second chooses to stay in the caves, you can leave a dozen or so with him. 

All: Nobody has permission to kill the Mortifactor Marines yet. If you engage, you will stay engaged until the next update.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Sixth scuttled over to the Mother and picked up a few of the eggs, six then hurried over to a corner of the cave and placed the eggs down, six then ran back over and grabbed another few, and kept on doing so.
He then heard the enemy approach and as he finished placing a group of eggs six risked a look around the corner.
They were approaching on a metal beast and they were bigger than humans, nearly as tall as himself.
His natural instinct was to run out and fight the enemies. But the Mother commanded him to stay in the cave.
And so Six continued to transfer the eggs from the Mother to the corner of the cave.


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

Fourth looked at a place and sent the feeling of urgancy to move there. as soon as third was there, th maines spotted him and went after him while fourth took up position. When they were in range, he swept his lashwhip infront of the bikes, causeing the to crash or veer off into the trees. after her retracted his lash whip he opend fire with his devouror 

(ooc: tell me how many i got?)


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Third, counter-charging the speeding monsters, leapt into the air, taking multiple wounds from explosive ammunition. Had it not been for the iron will of the Hive Mind, Third would have fell from the sky dead.

Third landed on top of a warrior , slashing furiously at the soldier's back screaming savagely to distract the enemy with fear. But the armoured man did not flee. He roared with a metallic tone "die xenos filth!" as he rammed a giant gun into Third's chest and fired.

Third flew off the speeding beast, crashing on the ground but still alive.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Second felt the sudden impulse of alarm and felt these new metal beatss were enemies, to be eliminated at any costs. Second, however, knew that in his current state he would simply be useless to hius brood. So he did what most tyranids would never do, hide.

Second jumped up on his power rear legs and launched himself into an alcove higher up in the cave. He settled down, letting his body return to the regenerative task and waiting for the prey to come to him.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Not an update, just adding to the story so far.

--- --- --- 


_The Mortifactors responded to the surprise attacks of the tyranids as only an astartes could. They fought.

Thrown from their bikes by a well placed lashwhip, two of the marines were floored, their bikes spiralling uselessly into the nearby clump of trees near the edge of the cliff network. The third marine veered just in time, leaping from the bike to attack Fourth, chainsword buzzing. Fourth opened fire with the devourer, giving the marine pause momentarily, but the astartes would not be stayed, and continued to press the attack whenever oppurtunity presented itself.

At the same time, Third ran screeching from his resting place and leaped into the fray. Soaring down from the rocks above, He was littered with shots from the two fallen marines, only the iron resolve of Mother behind his own kept the warrior`s mind from fading. Third landed heavily on one of the marines, pushing him back to the ground. The human fought back, throwing the tyranid through the air. Third hissed with defiance as the marine advanced, intent on finishing the creature. 

The two tyranid warriors fought with what could have been valour. But Mother could feel their inexperience, their misplaced eagerness to defend her. With little time remaining, she made a few genetic modifications to the last of her eggs. And that was all. For now, her biomass reserves were depleted...

- - - 

Second, from his hiding place, had healed rapidly. As Sixth clustered the eggs nearby, the two of them began to sense the emerging presence of more minds in their midst.

But would it be soon enough? The two warriors began to grow restless, this feeling of helplessness was one they were ill equipped to deal with... _


--- --- --- 


SpaceMarine00 has requested to join. Once WarpSpawned has posted, I will post the next update, allowing him to intro his character as well as progress the story.


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

As the mortificer attacked with his chainsword, fourth wraped his lash whip around the attacking metal man, catching him off guard and hurled him into a group of jagged rocks while fireing at the other metal men


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Third, hadn't intended to be preyed upon, as the role of hunter was his. With lighting quick motions, he stabbed his scything talons into the ground and threw himself upright. He charged towards the armoured foe, ducking and doging as he ran, hearing the whistle as projectiles shot past his ears (or holes, as it were ).

The enemy reached down to retrieve a long object attached to his waist, but Third was too quick. Third pounced upon the foe, firing the Spinefist at point blank range, while grappling on with his hooves and Talons. The prey stuttered from the blow, and lost balance, his shrivelled back falling into the painful embrace of Third's Scything Talons. The armour finally gave way and killed the creature within. Third, leaning on top of the man, sheathed his Scything Talons into the victim and howled with pride.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Fifth felt an impulse of pleasure, it no longer had the human whining incessantly, First had taken it somewhere and out of sight was out of mind for Fifth, at least for a non-threat.

The Warrior skulked in the shadows, the human dwellings had warmth radiating from them and it could sense living humans inside them, although why the prey-creatures would waste such a perfect dark night sleeping instead of hunting was beyond the Tyranids comprehension; for now.

It lurked outside a brightly lit dwelling, inside it could here humans talking and laughing, the smell coming from inside was odd, it jerked back into shadows as a door opened and a pair of humans stumbled out.
Fifth watched them with interest, they seemed aimless; as though they were bound to a synapse creature and it had been destroyed. Odd.
It mattered not however, Fifth watched as they entered a dark alleyway and stalked after them, it took them quickly and quietly, two lives snuffed out in a flurry of claws; the Warrior had the presence of mind to scoop snow onto the blood, covering it from sight.

Fifth then gathered the two bodies and headed to the town outskirts, there it secreted them in some spiny plants to hide them and went back to continue its task; it hesitated, feeling the emotions of its brothers plight and felt an instinctive impulse to go and protect them and Mother; but Fifth shook the feeling off, it had a task and would follow it through.

Fifth took out another unarmed human just as silently as it had killed the drunks, returning to the spot to hide the kills before continuing with the harvest, it judged that it had slain seven humans and hidden their mostly whole bodies and it sent a querying thought to First, were more needed or could Fifth return?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Second was almost healed now, he could feel it, the lost limbs regrowing at an accelerated rate. However, Second felt despair, for he new that these news enemies were alot more dangerous than those metal beats they had encountered earlier. Second sat in its hiding place, waiting for further orders.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

00c: DestroyerHive, you did NOT have permission to kill one of the astartes. :nono:


First came back to where it had left Fifth to hunt humans. Dropping five slain corpses, it waited a short while. Soon after, Fifth returned, carrying several more slain humans, bringing the total between them to twelve. Instantly realizing that they would be hard pressed to carry so much between them, First directed Fifth to feed and did likewise. 

- - -

Back at the cliffs, Third and Fourth had fought ferociously, but it was a losing battle. The space marines had proven too resilient and skilled for the inexperienced tyranids, and it seemed that the young warriors were doomed to die...
But inside the caves, the eggs had begun to hatch. The humans knew these creatures as Hormagaunts, but to the tyranids they were simply more kindred. Second and Sixth began to feel an instinctual mental link between the creatures, quickly learning that the simple creatures had little in the way of sentience. Furthermore, their weak minds were easily dominated, allowing the superior creatures to control the smaller, more expendable drones...

Cries of distress echoed from outside, and Second and Sixth realized that their time was limited. With Hormagaunts in tow, the two Warriors ran outside to aid their bretheren...

- - -

First and Fifth had fed heavily, and now carried half of the original number of humans they had slain. It mattered little, for the biomass could be surrendered to Mother at will and remade into a fresh, rejuvenated vessel. Such a practice was not without risk however, for only a strong mind could maintain itself within the Hive collective long enough to take a new form. First had grown much since the Hive had come to this world, but was not yet confident in his ability to reincarnate his mind in new flesh. After all, even some of the fearsome Overlords of the Hive had been known to fail and die a true death on occasion...

No, First resolved to fight for as long as he was able before surrendering his vessel to Mother. Perhaps his new found sense of self awareness had given him a strange attachment to life, or perhaps it was the will of Mother, but regardless, he found himself unwilling to accept death.

Halfway back to the cliffs, the two warriors heard a keening mental call from Mother. The brood had come under attack, and even now Third and Fourth were close to death! Roaring in urgency, First broke into a faster run, Fifth hissing as he increased his pace to match.

A flash to the left caught Fifth`s attention. First, sensing Fifth`s concern, slowed his pace and turned to see what the other tyranid was looking at. 

A searing lasbolt cut through the air and impacted First`s head. A section of carapace exploded from behind the warrior`s cranium as the sniper`s round hit its mark. First dropped to the ground and was still, leaving Fifth momentarily stunned...


--- --- --- 

Second: Mother has given you control of a brood of Hormagaunts. Ten of the creatures await your command. Lead them outside and use them to kill the Mortifactor attacking Fourth. You will struggle even with the gaunt`s help. Focus your attention on ONE of the space marines.

Third: The space marine you thought you had killed nono rises up before you and primes his boltgun through ragged breaths. To remain inactive is certain death. You notice Fourth coming to your aid. Keep the marine distracted so that Fourth can ambush him. Retreat, but keep the marine`s attention on you. 

Fourth: Having been rescued by Second and a brood of Hormagaunts, you rush to help Third, who is in dire need of assistance. A lashwhip from behind should do the trick. Third has softened him up a bit.

Fifth: With First down, you must act quickly. A scouting team has spotted you, but fortunately you noticed their position, concealed in a clump of nearby trees in the middle of the savannah. Five humans should not be a problem, so long as you can avoid being hit. The sniper will be helpless once you reach them, but one of his squadmates has a power sword. Be careful. These are an IG special weapon team, not marines scouts. 

Sixth: Third and Fourth are attacking one Mortifactor, Second is attacking another, leaving the last one to you. You also have a brood of ten Hormagaunts at your disposal. This Marine has a grenade already in his hand when you attack. Remembering what happened earlier to Third, you may want to let the gaunts do most of the work, just in case...

EDIT: You can kill the marines now.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

ooc:


> As the mortificer attacked with his chainsword, fourth wraped his lash whip around the attacking metal man, catching him off guard and hurled him into a group of jagged rocks while fireing at the other metal men





> 00c: DestroyerHive, you did NOT have permission to kill one of the astartes.


Would this apply to second as well? :victory:

Also, *Emporershand89*, I don't know if you read the recruitment thread, but I am truly sorry about what I said. I didn't know how mean I can sound...

Now, on to the game...
/ooc

***************************************************************************************************

Third got up from his resting place on the ground, near the enemy. The strange images of the fight faded from its head as reality took over once more. Realizing his grievous wounds, Third hissed menacingly at the metal man, before darting off on all fours, forming a wide circle around the prey. What he had to do next was not certain, but he would not be able to kill the enemy in one fell swipe; no, this one had a much harder carapace than the others.

Third's head pounded lightly, as he received a synaptic signal from Fourth. Grinning with what could have been contempt, Third kept the enemy distracted while the hulking form of Fourth approached from the south.


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

Fourth, sneaking from behind, lashwhip'ed the metal man and started smashing him into obsticals and when he was down, started frieing into him with his devouror. Feeling contempt, he started moving to the shadows again.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Second was about to rejoin the fray when he suddenly a wierd sensation in the back of his mind. Something had crawled in there, something stronger than his own will; and it tingled as it crwaled into his mind and implanted itself in there. Suddenly he realised that many other minds were connected to his. He noticed a group of newborns apparoach him and look at him like a son looks to his father. 

It was then he felt an impusle; _Lead them and destroy the armored invaders child._. This was a different impulse, almost a voice of screeches in his head. However, the will was strong, and he turned and commanded the group to follow him outside the cave to where the enemy was. 

The warrior stood at the edge of the cave, sepearated from its fellow warriors and was moving deeper into the cave, its snout tracking back and forth; seeking targets. Second had his hormogaunts wait in an aclove until the warrior was right upon them. Then he ordered them to attack, and they jumped out at his command, eager to feast upon this creatures flesh.

However, the warrior was not stupid, and easily cut down three hormogaunts before they clsed on him. Then it went to work with a detachable claw that cut left and right, and glowed with a humming noise. Before Second new it, only two hormogaunts were left, with him staring the warrior down face to face. The warrior, on his part, had his left arm limp and his larger claw was gone, replaced by a small one which he wielded in his remaining paw. The metal warrior charged at them, baying a fierce cry that resounded throughout the cavern, and barreled into the hormogaunt on Seconds left faster than he thought it would. It easily dispatch it, but not before the last one jumped on its back and torn open its armor, cutting it multiple times on its back.

It roared in rage and tore the hormogaunt off it, using its own wieght and swinging it into the wall; crushing its head in the process. Second saw its chance, and sprung at an angle, firing its deathspitter into the exposed back. The live ammo landed into the back of the warrior and immediatly began cosuming its spine and muscle fiber like a virus consuming blood cells. The warrior screamed in agony and turned; somehow still filled with rage. It charged...............and stumbled, its legs giving out as the deathspitter beatles started to devour its spine, paralysing it, and head for the pulsing heart.

Second bounced off the wall, and walked over to where it was spasming on the floor. Second could smell its death appraoching, and relished some possible meat to eat for dinner. He hunched over it, growling in its face as it seemed to grimace and look at him.

"Die you fucking, filthy xenos," and with all its strength threw the knife into seconds side. Second roared with pain, feeling the metal claw pierce his chitin armor and reach into his lungs. His body immediatly closed it off and began to stem the blood flow but the damage was done. the pain wracked Second and he fell to his kness, the impulse of danger running through his mind. He turn to the creature, and turned and pull the claw out with his teeth. He then limped over, his breath ragged as purple blood drooled from his mouth. He looked this thing in the eye, the bit into its head and tore it from its shoulders. 

Releasing it, he stood back and with all the air left let a raor of victory come forth, its sound echoing off the cave wall and into the abise beyond. He felt a sudden impusle, one of rest, and Second turned an started to limp back into the cave, again seeking an aclove in which to heal his now flooded lung.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Sixth roared as he saw the strange metal man walk towards him, a spherical object in its hand.
He sent the Hormaguants forward. They screeched and jumped. Just as they were about to start the final charge towards the "Marine" the spherical object flew out of his hand and landed amidst the ranks of the Hormaguants. Luckily their natural instincts told them to avoid it, otherwise all ten of them would have died.
The Hormaguants were now down to five and set upon the "Marine"
The opponent expertly dispatched them but was left open for a hit from Six, who severed the "Marines" arm from its body.
The "Marine" roared as it swung at Six. The blade struck but it only scraped the armour away from Sixs shoulder.
Six brought his talons around and decapitated the marines head.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Fifth let out a startled screech, momentarily stunned by the speed at which First had been cut down, it shook itself out of the daze and crouched low to the ground, it had tracked where the shot had come from; it bared its dagger-like fangs; it would tear them apart.

It ran at them, staying low to the ground and moving in a zigzag pattern to avoid further las-fire, Fifth flexed its claws in anticipation as it reached the hidden sniper; with a guttural roar of anger the Tyranid seized the human and threw him against a tree, snapping his spine.

It heard an odd humming noise as it dealt with another human, slaying this one with a blast from Fifth’s devourer, it turned and eyed a human rushing towards it, a sword, the source of the irritating noise, raised to slay Fifth.
The Warrior jumped back, avoiding the first swing, which still managed to carve a light furrow in its thorax armour, and opened fire with the devourer, the hail of bio-ammunition forcing the human to dive behind cover.

Fifth took advantage of this to finish off the remaining two Guardsmen, tearing one to pieces and cutting the other down in a barrage of fleshworms, the other threats removed Fifth turned back to deal with the remaining human; all in all its confrontation and subsequent slaying of the majority of the Guardsmen had taken three minutes.

And now only one remained; the human let out an angry cry and charged Fifth, who tilted its head, usually prey fled from a full-grown Tyranid Warrior, not towards. Nevertheless it would reward this defiant human with death, Fifth darted forward, its fast reflexes allowing it to grab the mans arm in mid-swing in an iron grip, preventing the human from pulling away or pushing forward, it drew back its free arm to deliver the killing blow as the human scrabbled at a holster with his free hand.
The human was only marginally faster, as Fifth was tired from his earlier exertions, the humans weapon was a laspistol and he fired without aiming, a lucky shot taking Fifth in the eye.

The Tyranid shrieked and instinctively tightened its grip, feeling bone grind and snap in its grasp, while knocking the pistol from the human’s hand; half-blinded and bleeding from multiple small wounds, Fifth glared at the human for a moment before lunging forward, jaws enclosing the humans head, it bit down, savouring the muffled scream and the _crunch_ as the human perished.

The scouting group dealt with Fifth dropped the body and cautiously approached First’s body, a thin mewling noise arising from its throat; it could feel that its fellow Brood-mates were in a battle and felt an impulse to join them, but Fifth wished to see if First lived. If it did not then Fifth would take the body back to Mother for re-absorption.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Your characters are beginning to establish a sense of self.

First gasped suddenly, it`s remaining eye bulging open as it suddenly awakened. He was dimly aware of a sharp diminish in his senses, one of his eyes was gone and he was also missing a portion of his head and with it, one of his eardrums.

He tried to stand, pain wracking his nerves. His advanced physiology dulled the agony almost immediately, and he raised himself upright, willingly oblivious to his ruined head. He turned and looked at Fifth. His fellow warrior had easily slain the human ambushers, suffering a few minor cuts and a burnt eye. A pang of jelousy bit at Fist`s mind, knowing that Fifth`s wounds would heal while his own were far more severe, and likely permanent.

Something else came to him. Was that...Concern? Pity?! From Fifth?! First growled in low fury in seeing how the other tyranid had looked down on him, but First was too weak to fight. With a hiss of disdain, Fifth scooped up several of the human corpses and continued, abandoning First to his own defence. If First was to recover, he would have to do it on his own, for Mother had a far greater need of Fifth and the captured biomass than to coddle a weakened warrior...

First let out a roar of defiant hatred before crawling into the tree cluster. He fed quickly, and began to rest.

- - -

Victorious screeches rang out through the rocky cliffs as the tyranids sated their hunger. No further intruders had come, and when Fifth returned several hours later, it was to a fledgling Hive that had grown in number and resolve. 

There was no sadness at the loss of First, they simply accepted it as part of the Hive`s existence. Those that were weak died, those that were strong prevailed.

Mother urged them that it was time to become more audacious in their attacks. It was time to begin their assault in earnest. With a roar of eager battle lust, the five warriors led several broods of a few dozen hormagaunts and a few dozen termagaunts, all ready to serve the Hive.

They ran, using the cover of night to hide their movements. The first town lay only a short distance ahead to the south as the first rays of dawn crested the horizon.


--- --- --- 


All: You are attacking a small farming village. THERE IS NO MILITARY PRESENCE HERE (yet). Some of the farmers will attempt to fight back using small firearms and farm tools. Leave no survivors, men women or children. Feed on them all!

Second: A small farming village lies ahead. Use your Deathspitter and raze the unarmoured houses to the ground to drive the unsuspecting prey from their hiding holes. You have Seven termagaunts to provide close aid should you be attacked. 

Third: Lead a brood of ten Hormagaunts deep into the heart of the settlement. Make no effort to hide yourself, fear is your ally! 

Fourth: Cut swiftly along the western flank. Make sure no human manages to flee. Ten termagaunts will aid you. 

Fifth: Your goal is ultimately to assume leadership of this brood, but Third is stealing the thunder with his direct assault. The best way to outshine him is to slay the leader beast of this nest. You have control of eight Hormagaunts. The town leader is a former guardsman officer. He uses a powerfist and is quite good with it. The other villagers take heart at his presence, so kill him quickly.

Sixth: You notice a group of metal transport beasts near the far edge of the settlement. Several humans are attempting an escape. Gun them down and destroy these unarmoured vessels to prevent any further escape attempts. You have nine termagaunts.One of the vehicles has a heavy stubber attached.


Sorry to be so brief, stay with me though, big things are coming. A nice easy post now while I get the next one ready. :biggrin:


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Third felt a blue sense overcome him. Was it disapointment? He was disapointed that no one was firing at him. He loved the bloodlust; he wanted to kill. Third felt his head throb as he sent synaptic signals to the Hormogaunts near him; they were not as powerful as he, but their speed and decent assault abilities made them a worthy ally. Third charged into the village, Hormogaunts at te front. No matter how fast Third ran, the Hormogaunts were quicker. He allowed them to leave his synaptic range for the moment; let them have fun.

Third followed the Hormogaunts into the heart of the city. Most of the lesser prey took refuge in their lairs, but some still remained foolishly outdoors, and were scythed down by the blood-thirsty Hormogaunts. Third payed no attention to these distractions - he wanted to cause fear and terror.

Third smashed through a barricaded wooden door with ease. He screamed at the old man sitting on a rocking chair at the end of the room. Third was surprised as a heavy punch nearly caught him off balance. In the man's hands was a long-barrelled weapon, unlike the ones the soldiers were carrying. Third reacted quickly and charged into the man before he could retract the pump. Third threw the elderly man off the chair with a quick uppercut from his Scything Talon.

The figure was motionless, but none the less Third ripped off a chunck of the human's back before proceeding up the stairs. A woman and three ragged-looking offspring cowered in the darkness. The dark could not conceal them. Third licked his venomous lips and pounded towards them. Never had he seen such easy prey.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Sixth jumped over a dead body and scampered towards the group of transports.
Six screeched as it fired its devourer as a form of covering fire, making the humans duck their heads and he even hit some. He then willed the Termagants forward, putting the thought of destroying the vehicles in their minds.
The Termagants swarmed forward, they scuttled along the ground, and as the humans noticed their presence one of them opened up with a weapon, killing two of the Gants instantly, the remaining seven gants faltered. They saw the danger of these weapons and their instincts told them to avoid it and to hide.
Sixth screeched and fired more devourer worms at the humans.
As the human manning the weapon changed his attention to Six, the Gants open up with their weapons, killing the human manning the weapon and killing several humans.
But by now, six of the Gants had died to the weapon fire and Six had a wound to his devourer arm.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Fifth was pleased, it had control of eight Hormagaunts, the near mindless drones were practically extensions of its own will, it could use these well.
It split the group with a thought, sending four darting into buildings to slaughter the occupants but they were under a direct impulse to shadow Fifth until it called upon them.

The Warrior took the other four and proceeded to search for the leader-beast of the weak nest the Brood was attacking, a Hormagaunt picked up the scent trail of a strong-beast, the scent of a leader. Fifth licked its lips with a barbed tongue, its venom glands tingled pleasantly as they filled in anticipation of the coming slaughter.

It soon found the leader after Fifth and the Hormagaunts followed the scent-trail to its source, he was in the middle of the town, surrounded by others, most of them were unarmed or had near-useless close range weapons, an impulse from Fifth called the other four ‘Gaunts to it, they had fed well and suffered no harm.

Another thought from the Warrior sent the Hormagaunts racing forwards to clear a path, Fifth helped things along by charging after them and firing a swathe of flesh-worms into the lightly armoured defenders, there was a gunshot and it felt a slight stinging in its shoulder, the wound was of no consequence and Fifth could already feel it enhanced physiology knitting the flesh together.

Two Hormagaunts fell, one the leader-beast had slain with his power-fist and the other had fallen to massed mêlée-ing, but the other six were still fighting.
Fifth let out a roar and ploughed into the crowd, firing indiscriminately at close range and lashing out with its claws; the humans fell back and Fifth soon found itself towering over the leader-beast, the human yelled a challenge and lashed out, causing the Tyranid to dodge backwards, the power-field of the fist blackening its thorax armour, Fifth hissed and retaliated its claws flashing as it darted forward.

Its rending claws connected and lacerated the humans arm and scraped across his chest armour, Fifth hissed and stepped back for another swipe; an impulse from the Warrior turned three of the remaining six Hormagaunts, all were sporting various minor wounds, to attacking the human leader.
The human fought well, killing another ‘Gaunt and injuring the other two, but they hadn’t been meant to slay the leader, Fifth had known that they would fail to kill the leader-beast and had used the drone-creatures as a distraction.
Apparently the human realized this as well, and hurried to finish off the remaining ‘Gaunts, but it was too late, the mistake had been made an Fifth exploited it ruthlessly.

Having gotten behind the human, Fifth seized him by an arm and waist and lifted him into the air, claws digging into flesh; it roared in triumph, causing the humans in the square to pause and gape in terror as their leader screamed as Fifth agonizingly tore him roughly in half. The Tyranid could see the hope fading from their eyes and in their postures, yes; this town-nest was thoroughly demoralized.

Fifth licked the gore off its claws, the body leaking blood to pool at its feet, it felt contentment and with a bioelectrical pulse, sent a hail of flesh-worms into the unarmoured prey-beasts before it; the surviving Hormagaunts took this as a cue and resumed the slaughter. Screams rang across the town square as none were spared.


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

Fourth moved along, him and the gaunts moving across cover to cover, while he was thinking about first, thinking he will serch the place he had supposedly die.He was a warrior, he could have ben mistakenly dead for unconsius.Fourth arrived, and the drones and him started taking fire at the swarms of people unexpectadly.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OCC: Good work Serpion5, this is great man, you really did a good job. I will finish my post later, so I reserve this spot.)


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

ooc: eh89, you can finish posting whenever, I`m just gonna assume you demolished a good quarter of the town at least. :grin: 

on with the show, thanks for waiting guys...


--- --- --- 


The human village was in flames, it`s people all dead or trying vainly to hide. The volatile ammunition from Second`s deathspitter had ignited several of the homesteads, killing many in the resultant explosions. The death of the human leader at Fifth`s hands had been the turning point. 

With a roar, Fifth let loose a wave of bloodlust that fed through the minds of all the tyranids present, warriors and gaunts alike. They tore the place apart, leaving nothing but flaming wreckage. 

_From a distance, through the synaptic web, Mother watched the Fifth Born. This one showed promise..._

- - - 

First stood. His wound had mostly healed. Though he still bore an empty crater where one of his eyes should have been, he had adjusted his senses to account. He began to move back towards the nest. Mother`s link was weak out here, and he almost felt as though she had abandoned him. Certainly he could not deny his resentment at the way Fifth had simply left him to fend for himself. 

Such petty emotions were not supposed to matter. So First simply ignored them and focused on the task at hand. It would be a little over half a day before he would be back at the nest...

- - -

_Several hours passed..._ 

- - -

The gaunts had been ferrying biomass back to Mother, one corpse at a time. From somewhere, the idea had also arose to plant another digestion pool at this location, but Fifth had advised against, assuming the humans would retaliate. 

None were prepared when they did, for retribution came in a way that these youngling warriors had yet to encounter. 

The first projectile made a shrill whistling sound as it descanded. Turning skyward, the brood instantly associated the sound with danger. Mother`s voice instantly filled their heads, screaming at them to run! Flee the village and get clear!

A nearby building, one of few still standing, suddenly exploded, sending shrapnel in every direction. An entire brood of hormagaunts was wiped out immediately, and Sixth was thrown into the air. The warrior impacted heavily on his side when he landed, rendering one of his arms useless and a leg broken. Struggling to rise, he limped after his broodmates as they fled.

More shells began to land, destroying buildings all around them. With no time to think, they were scattered in all directions. Each one alone, some injured and confused, forced to fend for themselves amidst a rapidly deteriorating landscape.

The only constant was Mother`s voice, calling them. No matter what, they had to survive!


--- --- --- 


All: Describe your escape from the village. As artillery fire rains down from above, you blindly run to escape. 

You are all seperated, you only stop running when you get clear of the explosions.

Describe your escape, were you injured? Did any of the gaunts make it with you? How do you react to this method of attack? Do you want to retaliate or flee?

You will all be alone until I post the next update. Keep cool, gentlebugs. :grin:


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Fifth was disoriented, the sky-fire shrapnel had damaged it, dulling its links with the 'Gaunts and its brood, Fifth could no longer even feel where the others of its brood were; it let out a frustrated keening and limped off, staying low to the ground as it dodged in an effort to escape and avoid being slain.
The Warrior was sure that the severance was temporary and it would heal with time, but it did not know how long it would last. No 'Gaunts were with it, it had seen them scatter and run aimlessly in an effort to escape the bombardment.

Something exploded close to it, catching Fifth with its shock-wave, picking up the Tyranid and hurling it away as if it were a light-weighted Ripper. Fifth came to its senses abruptly it was lying on the far outskirts of the town, out of range of the sky-fire, yet could feel the thudding vibrations of more impacts; it hauled itself to its feet slowly, its wounds causing hard to ignore pain, Fifth hissed and twisted its head, pulling out a piece of shrapnel with its teeth.

It tried to feel for the synapse link but still could not gain contact, its head still felt as though it were stuffed with an angry swarm of winged-Rippers, Fifth leaned back on its haunches, not knowing if any of the brood had survived or whether it was the last one left; it could barely feel the link with Mother, at best the Warrior knew the general direction Mother was in and that Mother was alive.

For the first time in its short awakening, Fifth was truly alone, unable to sense the others and only having a basic feeling of the synapse link.

Confused and disoriented it began making its way towards Mother, keeping to the cover offered by far-flung debris and the natural environment, in Fifth's present, wounded state it would take it an hour to arrive, if good time was made.


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

While the Sky fire was falling, Fourth was only slightly in the zone, so he quickly glimpsed the surrounding area and orderd the gaunts into a cave, there he had a dulled link because of all the flying shrapnell, going in and out of the path of the link, making it very confusing.

After the hail of doom was past, fourth felt another entity heading to mother and did not know what it was, but he could barely feel it on the mental link between all of the tyranids, was it a phyker? fouth was going to check it out as soon as possible.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Third roared in terror as the ceiling collapsed upon him. He spit out the rest of the bloody organs he was feeding on and leapt through the hole in the roof above him. Third sent out a strong, synaptic signal to his Hormogaunts in desperation, but they were too far away. They continued to slaughter without mercy - as was their genetic programming - regardless of the danger at hand. Third, not wishing to lose his life, gave up and dashed across the roof towards the exit.

The feeble roofs buckled as he ran, but thankfully did not give in. He jumped and soared through the air, from rooftop to rooftop on the human's lairs. Large figures crashed around him, sending shrapnel and debris flying. Like very large Spore Mines in a way...

Digging his Scything Talons into the edge of a rooftop, Third launched himself onto the ground below and continued the run on his hind legs. He did not want to run - but Mother wanted him. A false Spore Mine crashed behind Third, the velocity sending him flying a few meters. His carapace on his back crumpled and stabbed into his back. Third kept running, unhindered, out the village's open gates.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OCC: yeah, sorry dude, girlfriends been keeping me busy lately.)

Second and his gaunts waded into the viallge, blah, blah. They destroyed everything, blah, blah.

Second stood there as his gaunts eat and digest the corpses around the village and headed back towards where mother could digest them. It seemed that everything was proceeding smoothly, and all was going according to mothers plan. 

Suddenly a whistling sound permeated the air above them, and an imuplse of alarmed moved Seconds body before his mind eveen registered the movement. The earth behind him heaved upwards and a warm gush washed over him as the explosion annihilated a gaunt behind him. second darted left and right as more explosions tore up the ground behind him and his gaunts as they escapedd the village. 

Eventually they regroup on a hill over looking the village as the metal beats continued to chew the earth and destroy vital biomass for Mother. Second had only two gaunts of his orogional ten to tell the tale, and thus he mentally summoned him as he sprinted off and back towards the nest.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Six screeched and clambered to its feet, only to realise that one of the legs was injured and he fell back down again.
He saw broods of Guants running from this sky-fire. He urged a nearby brood of hormaguants to drag him away from this menace.
As they fled the town, Six felt the Mothers strength fading away from him as he was half carried half limping away from the danger.
What he didn't know was that he was heading directly for the guns.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Seperated and confused, The brood began to make their way back towards Mother, one by one. 

All but Sixth. Disoriented by the blasts, the sixth born had inadvetantly stumbled in the wrong direction. Still unsure and isolated from the brood collective, he had continued towards the human artillery. As his vision finally began to clear, he saw a group of three gunbeasts a short distance before him. Like boxes they were, with enormous long barrelled muzzles from which the bombs were launched. Glaring in hatred, Sixth decided upon a course of action...

The others meanwhile, had retreated towards the nest. 

Mother had not been idle. Two more young warriors had hatched, instantly recognising more of their kin when the brood returned. But there was little time to fully integrate their minds just yet, for the humans had chosen to press the attack. Elite of the human soldiers had come, aided by several squads of their inferiors. The brood had no choice but to defend the nest area, having just spawned, Mother would be vulnerable. 

Fifth saw oppurtunity here, if they could slay the humans quickly, Mother would be able to feed and would recover sooner, in addition to being able to spawn more warriors.

Fifth took command immediately, directing his broodmates to be as aggressive as possible. There could be no chances taken here, the humans must be stopped. No sooner had the thought been shared than a large blue warrior emerged from one of the tracked transport beasts. 

Something about this warrior had Mother feeling uneasy...

- - -

Meanwhile, First continued to travel. He was getting nearer, and could sense disorder near the nest...


--- --- --- 

All: There is a lone Ultramarine leading a squad of Stormtroopers, just disembarked from the Razorback. The other two Chimeras each carry a squad of ten Guardsmen.


Second: Three transport beasts have arrived. Remembering your earlier success, you take it upon yourself to eliminate these ones as well. Destroy the two Chimeras and the lone Razorback. The Razorback is armed with a Heavy Bolter, Chimeras with Multilasers. 

Third: You launch yourself into the humans with no hesitation. Your only thought is to eliminate the humans and keep Mother safe. The humans came prepared this time, the squad sergeant has a powerfist.

Fourth: You opt to retreat, believing your broodmates capable of handling the threat. As you back towards the nest, you notice a group of camouflaged humans attempting to sneak into the caves. Calling to one of the newborn warriors, you move to intercept them. Five ultramarine scouts, carrying krak grenades and meltabombs. Their objective is clear, stop them!

Fifth: This is your best chance to solidify your claim to leadership. Kill the ultramarine. You will struggle to keep up with your opponent, he is well versed in fighting our kind. Describe the fight, but you will not be able to kill him yet. The Stormtroopers will also fight, but you can kill them.

Sixth: You find yourself facing off against three Imperial Basilisks. You have a choice here, target the unescorted artillery, or simply turn around and retreat back to the nest? 

Seventh: You follow Third and Fifth`s example, charging headlong into the other squad and loosing your newfound bloodlust. You are young and inexperienced. You will probably be injured by the Sergeant`s powerfist.

Eighth: Fourth has summoned you for assistance. Follow him back towards the cave system and help him to eliminate the scouts. You are newborn and unversed just like Seventh. You will probably be injured, as your carapace has yet to fully develop.

All: There are a few stray termagaunts lingering around. One or two may be able to help you if you need it...


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Darkness, this was the kind of Darkness that stretched on for miles. But it was broken, broken by the millions of tiny spec’s that glowed brightly to illuminate the nothingness around them. The specs did not have shape they just gave light… they were minds, millions and millions of minds, it was like space in that sense. 
It felt something, A psychic ripple, they would come and go every now and then. It logged the event in its memory and carried on with its waiting, what was it waiting for? It did not know, it was yet to even acknowledge its own existence. It felt it again, this time it was a memory a psychic echo from within the mind it was ensnarled in. The Mother they called it, It did not attempt to decipher what the memory was about its thought process was not strong enough. But then something strange happened, although it did not consider it strange in that sense it thought of it merely as a change and logged it in its memory accordingly. It decided that it must be moving, shifting position in the mind known as Mother, but then something went wrong horribly wrong. It Panicked, It actually panicked this was unprecedented It had never panicked before why would it? Mother had come for it and it was afraid. It was being pulled towards a light like no other all the other trapped minds looked on preparing to memorize this rare event. It had been chosen, and Mother spoke to it _Seventh_. It ceased to exist, for a few brief moments it thought it had died. No it had been remade no longer was it, it now it was Seventh. Seventh could feel, Seventh could sense, Seventh felt the egg surrounding it and the body it was encased in. Seventh knew what he was a warrior, and for the first time in Sevenths entire life it thought, it thought its first word and that was _“Alive”_ 

The egg cracked and shattered with ease, Seventh outstreached his form, rising to stand high above some of the ideal termagaunts that stood around the egg curious about the birth of there new found comrade,the life sustaining liquids of the egg still dripping from his new bodies every crevice. Seventh shifted his gaze down towards his new body, Arms outsteached he curled his rending claws into a fist, so hard that his palms begun to bleed. He watched as drop by drop his own blood dripped between his claws and hit the floor below _"Alive", _Seventh looked upwards several others, Warriors like himself, had just entered what he knew as a cave and as far as he could tell his home.
Me moved towards them eager to examine their features and in doing so, his own. He didnt make it three feet, The warriors all turned around to face the enterance to the cavern they seemed alarmed and the grizzled look on their faces said that they had sensed something wrong. Was it him? he wondered No these were his Kin now, there must be something troubling them outside the cave. He decided to take to there example and ran up next to the closest, rending claws primed for striking, For a while nothing happened but then a figure appeared in the cave mouth, then two then three, they appeared seemingly out of no-were almost one by one. His fellow warriors wasted no time, launching themself's at the strangers seventh followed rope. He went for the big one a looming figure bigger than the others and well armoured, What Luck Seventh pondered when he kills this one he shall prove his skills in combat to his brothers and please the Mother, always must he please the Mother. Seventh brought up his rending claws on the figure and swung upwards in what would have been a fatal uppercut, But his prey seemed to glide with the wind and lepted backwards. Which wouldnt have been so bad thought Seventh if he had stopped at only that, instead his target launched a deadly counter- attack, thrusting forward with a huge fist and striking Seventh in the chest. Seventh flew backwards and fell on his back the figure did not stop coming. Seventh scrammbled to his feet desperatly trying to find footing on the slippery cavern floor. He stared up expecting the prey to be back at him but it had disappeared, Seventh panned his head left and right spotting him again. His Kin had saved him, another warrior had charged side on into the huge behemoth he called his enemy, taking his attention off Seventh. Seventh felt a sting of betrayal _My Prey _he thought, Seventh didnt however attempt to intervene, he decided that he would be contempt to slaughter the smaller game. 

Seventh charged headlong into the Stormtroopers, he immediatly caught one in his rending claws and he ripped the man up from the inside. Two others took notice of their friends demise and turned to fire on Seventh. Throwing the body of the deseased aside he threw himself at the other two, blood still fresh on his claws.
This was going to be fun.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

*Eighth*

As Eighth was hatched he felt knowledge and memories being feed into him by mother. A connection was formed with a simple mind with him. His devourer was awake and eager to do his bidding. Eighth stood and looked around the cave, it was large, but mother looked cramped with her large form inside. 

Just then a mind touched him, fourth showed him creatures sneaking to the nest, and relayed where their food was hiding. Eight strode to the cave opening, and looked out, seeing where the prey was he leveled his Devourer and sprayed the enemy killing one. Eighth was intentionally making himself a target and he relayed this mental image to fourth.

After a moment the prey returned fire and eighth caught a couple rounds in the side. Eight started running in a strafe style opposite from fourth's position and resumed his Devourers fire, urging it to fire even faster!

Eight was successful in driving most of the prey from there hiding position. But not before he took one hit from a sniper rifle. The devourer caused great fear in their puny minds, and drove them out and away from Eighth, into the close up attack of Fourth and his lash whip.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(Hey guys, check out my new Halo RPG and join up if you are interested!!!)

Second saw more of the metal beasts approach and regurgitate small flesh creatures from its belly as it appraoched the small horde. Second was attracted to a shiny warrior standing in the front; a warrior that was remarkably similar to the large warrior he had killed earlier. He didn't have much time to ponder it as his brethern and his own hormogaunts charged down into the valley and starit towards the metal beasts. 

Second decided to take it easy, to wait for an opening instead of rushing right on in. The impulse in his head screamed aggresstion, but his mind slightly overode it in an attempt of self-preservation. something about this feeling didn't set easy with him, for he felt alone, independant when he experienced it. It creeped him out.

Suddenly the beats spatt foruth and red beams struck Second's armor, causing him to screech. "_DDDDDiiiiiiiieeeeeeee_," he mentally screeched and charged the two smaller beasts, easily killing on with his Deathspitter. As he approached the second one the third metal beast started spitting to, but a different noise was made as it did so, a more boom, boom than hiss, hiss. One of its round hit Second in the side, and the solid round tore off one of his arms. Screeching, he dove behind the second metal beast, using his claws to ripp its side open and cause it to explode in front of him.

Fleshy creature ran out screaming, on fire as the third beast moved rapidly, much to Seconds suprise. It spat again and another round struck his tail, causing it to bleed badly. Second rolled, lept, and then dived into a hole, rolled again, and then lept from the hole right into the face of the enemy beast. He easily sliced off its mouth and then proceeded to shoot into its belly. The beast went silent, but not before a fleshy creature popped out of a hole in its back with a gun in its hand.

"For humanity, die xeno scum!," and it shoot it right into Seconds nose, the shoot missing his brain by a mere millimeters. Completely disoriented and blind with rage Second cut the creature down with anger and then proceeded to butcher the remaining fleshy creature. He took more wounds as he battle them, one actually slicing the back of his tail off again as he tried to crush it beneath his weight.

Later..................when all was said and done Second limped back towards the cave, barely held together with all of his wounds. Finding a hidden crevice he crawled into it, and collapsed from blood lose as his body tried to compensate for all the damage it had taken.


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

Fourth, aware of the new brood members, got an image from the eighth, he was drawing them away and fourth knew just what to do, he ran up behind the hiding prey and lashwhiped one, throwing him aside into a spiky rock, biting anothers head off and then frireig upon two others at point blank. The termigaunts that had survived with fourth opend fire and killed the rest of the sneaky prey and the went after the ones coming out of the metal beasts, and fourth ran to join the defencive of helping mother.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Third screeched as he hauled his weight forward into the blue enemy, causing him to stagger back. Third didn't bother attacking this one; he learned from his last encounter that fighting one would be suicide. Rising from his prey, Third cast a mocking glance towards Seventh, licking his lips with pleasure. _This one has determination and courage - like me._ _ If he were to master his strength in brutality as well, Mother would prefer him over me!_ Seventh would definately be a pleasure to work with...ireful2

Third turned his head back to the action. Hot red projectiles bounced off his thick carapace as he charged forward. The frightened men moved out of the way, but Third's long arms stretched out and snagged one by the vest. The petty creature screamed as he was dragged towards the Warrior. Third thrust his second Scything Talon into the man's side and charged forward letting off high velocity shots from his dual Spinefists. The lasers bounced off the corpse's vest as Third continued the charge.

Finally sick of not being able to get bloody, Third released the corpse and leapt an incredible distance. Third smashed into a condensed group of unanimous men, crushing two beneath his immense weight, and slashing apart another two with his talons. The remaining few men shouted and fired into Third's unprotected chest. Screaming with determination and hatred, Third reared upward and began a headlong charge into the dissatisfied prey.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Fifth let out a rage-filled screech, it knew that the blue-carapaced beast was a threat and it instinctively felt that if it could kill this beast then its claim to the leadership of the Brood would be solidified a bit more.

Using the others distraction to its advantage it circled round behind the humans and, tearing the head clean off ones shoulders and backhanding another into a metal-beast, it attacked the blue-armoured creature with an ear-piercing shriek

The creature heard his less-then-silent approach and spun, dealing Fifth a blow that knocked it to the ground, it was up in a moment and dodged backwards to avoid a hail of explosive bullets.
Circling the human and subsequently dodging any attempts made to hit or shoot Fifth, it sent a pulse along the synapse link and drew four of the wandering Termagaunts to it, the ‘Gaunts attacked and slew three stormtroopers before beginning to open fire upon the Ultramarine.

Fifth hissed and darted in, scoring the armour of its opponent, creating shallow rents and earned a bolt round in its shoulder, though at such close range the bolt punched through Fifth’s shoulder, knocking it back, and detonated behind it.

The Tyranid pulled back, firing its devourer at another human to vent its frustration, but Fifth would now be more cautious with this enemy, less likely to rush in with a berserker fury.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Sixth saw the metal gun-beasts and immediately turned away from them and fled behind a tree, if they saw Saw Six, they would more of these gun-beasts. He must kill them quickly.
Six climbed up the tree and ended up next to the gunbeasts, they had foolishly tried to camoflauge themselves as trees, but had ended up just giving Six a place to attack from.
Six leapt onto the first gunbeast and heard one of the humans inside yell a curse. He walked outside to see what the comotion was only to find that a sything talon had already cut off his head. Six then jumped down and pumped the other human full of larve.
Six then jumped onto the roof of the next gun-beast and as the human came out, he drew a combat knife as six's talons came round. the knife was knocked out of his hand but he had saved his life.
Six jumped down and promptly put its sything talon through the mans gut, before jumping inside the cabin, but first a human shot at him. It went through his sything talon and made Six jump back, but all Six did was shoot the human to death.
When he came out of the second gun-beast, he saw a small brood of termagants had attacked the third gun-beast. As the humans were busy defending their gun-beast. Six came up behind them and put a sything talon through them.
Six then reared up and roared.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Time for a bigger target...*

First could see the battle unfolding in the distance. He broke into a run, eager to be reunited with his brood and the pleasant mental bonds with them and Mother... He began to cry out in anticipation as he ran, ecstatic joy permeating his every thought at this bloody reunion.

- - -

The brood had begun to reunite their minds as they fought. The scouts had been slain, protecting Mother and the transports that had brought them were reduced to smoking wrecks. The humans who had attempted to slay the brood were themselves dead or dying, and now only the lone blue armoured warrior still stood, squaring off against Fifth.

Sixth heard the call, and reorienting himself, began to fall back to the nest.

Fifth was being far more cautious now, despite having succeeded in removing the marine`s projectile weapon. In response, it had drawn a sword with rapidly rotating teeth and brandished it in a very threatening manner. The rest of the brood had begun to cluster around the two combatants, though they were seemingly unsure of the best course of action. Two others besides Fifth had already felt the creature`s wrath and the rest were not in prime condition, particularly Second. 

Fifth roared and launched another attack, determined to prove his worth as the new brood leader. His limbs moved as swiftly and deftly as a perfect warrior`s would, but the superhuman matched his every stroke, his every thrust and led the tyranid warrior on an infuriating round of dodges and parries. 

Fifth`s patience and temper finally gave out, and he rushed forward, hoping to throw the marine off balance. But instead the human simple rolled back with the charge, lashing out with his sword and opening a wound in Fifth`s torso as he sailed overhead. Fifth landed heavily, rolling onto his back as the marine raised his retrieved weapon. 

For a brief moment, something nagged at Fifth`s mind. Why had the others not intervened at this point? Something else had the brood`s attention.
Fortunately for Fifth, it had the marine`s attention as well. 

No sooner had the marine turned to face than a hail of spines impacted its chest. Before it could right itself, it was shot again. First advanced relentlessly, unleashing salvoes of spines without hesitation or distraction. When at last he had closed the gap, a thrust from his bonesword ended the human`s life.

Taking a moment to absorb the emotions of his broodmates, the injured and hardened, the just arrived Sixth, the newborns and at last... Fifth. 

First took a step forward, a low growl building from within as the Fifth born stood, staring back. Before any further interaction could be taken, a massive wave of distress ran through their minds all at once, paralyzing them all with a dread that each of them could not overcome. In an instant, they all knew that something horrific was about to happen. And they were powerless to stop it...

Moments late, the mountain behind them exploded, a huge fireball erupting from the cave entrance with a thunderous explosion of such force that the entire brood were thrown half a dozen metres through the air. At the same time, a psychic death knell permeated them all. To the children of the Hive, it was a feeling worse than the primeordial terror that accompanies the face of imminent death. Worse than the pain of a fiery battle.

The death of the brood primogenitor.

Mother had been slain...



--- --- --- 


Things are about to start picking up.

All: Describe your actions during the last minutes of the battle as Fifth squared off against the marine.
Then describe how you feel when First returned. Are you pleased? Displeased? Do you care at all?
Then finally, describe the agonising moment that you sensed Mother`s demise.

With Mother dead, all links to the Hive are gone. Though the brood is essentially still in telepathic contact with one another, you are now free from the slave influence of the Hive emitted by Mother. Will you still look to First as your leader as the dominant predator of the group? Will you attempt to sieze control yourself? Regardless of your thoughts or desires, don`t act on them just yet.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Second awoke to a calm, cold cave around him and realised that his wounds had mostly healed. He moved, alittle stiff, and stretched out, yawning at the same time.

BAM, WWWOOOSSHHH, and an intense wave of heat and flame shot past the crevice he was in. Second felt a pain, a pain so great is caused him to spasm on the floor as the pain wracked his brain from side to side. A hideous cry crossed the telepathic void between him and the rest, and echoing death cry that sounded vaguely familiar. As it died down Second realised that he couldn't sense Mother anymore.

What was worse, that strange feeling of independence came back, and stayed put in his mind, the tightness feel evaporated like mist and he sat there, wonder what to do next. Second decided that he should go back to sleep and lket his body finish healing.


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

Fourth was running to the battle with the blue warrior when he saw 5th, astonished that the unkown entity was first, watched him take down the blue warrior with 3 salvoes from his spine fist, but it was short lived as the cave exploded and mother was blown to bits as fleshy gibs flew across the cavurn, fourth screamed in rage as he lost his connection with mother, but then felt something strange, was it freedom? It felt wounderful and offset his mind from the destruction, making him very confused, so he just sat on the ground and started thinking.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Eighth was chasing down a couple fleeing guardsmen finishing them with his devourer when the mountain exploded. The sudden death knell, made eighth kneel. It was minutes before his mind was somewhat clear. He stood and started back towards the now burning hillside, and his brood. When he arrived he was enraged, he had hatered for the prey, and for himself and his brothers for not protecting mother. To the others his rage was palpable. He wanted to kill. He wanted to see blood and gore and guts. He wanted to eat dead burnt bodies, with veins in his teeth. KILL KILL


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Third slashed his way through the remaining humans as they fired desperately at the advancing brute. Third roared in victory, firing blind shots into the ceiling. Out of the corner of Third's eye, he saw Fifth land heavily on his back, the man in blue tower over him. Pathetic! Mother will be ashamed of him...

Third raced on to the aid of Fifth. He was too slow, however, as First stole the prey from him. Third grinned. Mother's finest is back to lead us once more!

The moment of happiness only lasted a moment, however, as the cavern exploded, showering debris throughout the tunnel. Unexplainable emotions suddenly flooded through Third. Emotions he couldn't feel while Mother was still around. Emotions of despair, sadness, and hopelessness overcame him. His body trembled uncontrollably and fell to the ground. Why!? With Mother gone, what's left to fight for? Third squealed loudly, and screamed with despair. His tail thrashed around violently and his Scything Talons batted against the ground. He whined and screamed some more. He rolled and shook all over the cavern floor.

This was it. She's gone. It's all over... What could have prevented it? Had the humans not been able to sneak into Mother's nest, she wouldn't have died! Someone should have been guarding her so that this would never have had to happen! IT'S FIRSTS FAULT! WHY WASN'T HE PROTECTING MOTHER!? HE STRAYED FROM HER WILL! She was calling him for aid, but he disobeyed her; he WANTED her to die, so that HE would regain command of the brood!

Third shot a glance towards First, his fangs clenched so hard that saliva was pooling from his mouth.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Fifth had circled the blue-armoured warrior, and eventually lost his patience, in a blur of activity that ended up with Fifth vulnerable on its back; struggling to rise as it waited for the deathblow.
Why had the others not intervened? It soon found the answer.
_First_
The enemy was felled by First, ending whatever slim chance Fifth had had of proving its worth as Brood Leader, but then that had ended when First had lived instead of perishing from the wounds.

It stood, defiance evident in its whole body posture, prepared to defend itself if First decided to pursue vengeance; Fifth hissed in barely disguised contempt, First was back and was in a better and healthier condition then Fifth, it would not to to strike out now; it would bide its time, but before anything could happen Fifth felt a wave of distress emanatiing from Mother, what was happening?
A shiver of dread made its way up Fifths spine, no! No, no ,no this couldnt happen! But there was nothing any of them could do to stop it.

Fifth was thrown down by the force of the explosion, as if an invisble hand had plucked it fro the ground and hurled it away; it remained lying there too stunned to move, to think coherently.
Mother? Gone, so was the Hive, at least the beginnings of the Hive, all gone, nothing to be done now.

Its mind reeled as Fifth stood slowly, its whole body ached and it couldnt help but replay the last moments of its fight with the blue warrior, despite the fact that Mother was dead, in a way, Fifths mind was trying to avoid the topic of the Primogenators death.

Fifth turned its head, watching as Third appeared to be having a tatntrum, and felt a small impulse of pleasure that the Third-borns ire was directed at First, it could prove useful later if that spark was fanned.
It slowly realized something, with Mother dead, all the Hive links were gone, though the synapse link was, in a wat, still there Fifth was free influence of the Hive that had been emitted by Mother.
The question was, would Fifth strike now, when it wa wounded and shocked to attempt to gain complete control of thet Brood or would it allow First to continue to be the Dominant Predator?

It would not yet act, Fifth would bide its time and wait.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Sixth was about to enter the cave, but as it did, a blue armoured human flew out the cave entrance, knocking Six from its feet. Six returned to its feet and stalked into the cave, to find First was in the cave, Six screeched its return, but as Six did so, the ground rumbled, then shook. Knocking Six into the air. Six roared as it landed on its injured talon.
Six got up and realised that part of its mind felt empty, he felt the lack of a controlling grip...
...Mother was dead.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Victory
Seventh threw the bloodied remains of one of the smaller creatures to the ground and admired his handy work, _Five. _Seventh had managed to slaughter five of the creatures in the fighting. Blood and bone stained the cavern floor below him, all that remained of his prey were their severed limbs that lay scattered among the the bodies of their kin.
_Mother will be pleased_
Standing to reach his full height Seventh turned to move towards his Brothers.
Something Was wrong, Seventh had yet to establish a physic link with any of his Brood. He didnt need to, the pain they were enduring was plain on their faces one had gone into somesort of fit.
A Chill ran down his spine and he turned suddenly panning his head in every angle as though searching for some invisible enemy. Were they under attack? They Must be, his Kin would not behave like this!..... Unless.....

_Mother!_
_No, no,no,no,no,no! _Seventh could not believe what his eyes were telling him. Mother Was Dead, he tried to reach out, tried to find Mothers mind among the ruin that was now their home. He Ran to the cave in, desperatly trying to shovel rocks out of the way in his search for Mother.What he saw disturbed him more than anything he would ever see in entire lifetime.
_Mothers Blood_
It sepped from the rocks weaving its way between the stones that was the Cavern roof. He recoiled in shock and disbelief, but then he sensed something, he turned and noticed that there was one more warrior than there was to start with. Seventh reached out and touched its mind.
_First_
He ran to him this was First surely he would know what to do? Stopping just infront of First using his physic he made his intentions clear. It went along the lines of
_Leader forgive us_

Seventh made up his mind he would follow First as a newborn First had much to teach, It is what Mother would have wanted.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

_Painangerfearhatredremorsejoyanticipationdevotionhatredsadnessrevenge..._

A spectrum of emotions flowed through First`s mind in an instant, emotions his mind was never supposed to know or experience. With Mother dead, he was finally able to experience them freely, rather than the swiftly suppressed fleeting emotions he had barely remembered from the past...

But there was dissent... Though the synaptic link was tenuous now, it was still present. Like him, all the other members of the brood were struggling to contend with conflicting emotions and unsure of how to act. First was no fool, he immediately realized that he would have to solidify his hold over the others or risk being killed by a potential usurper. Fifth he suspected the most, but there was no doubting the glint of ire that burned in Third`s eyes and mind...

First roared and raised his bonesword high, the crackling psionic energy emanating in the area and suffusing them with a sensation of energetic vitality that drew them all close. First was at least thankful that Mother had been able to spawn several more warriors before her death, it would make the task he had planned so much easier. 

One emotion, despite all notions of freedom, had stuck in his mind; revenge. He wanted nothing more than to brutally slay and devour those that had taken Mother from him. And no human army, no potential usurpers, no fledgling emotions would hold him back...

- - -

_Hours later, in the dead of night outside the Capital Hive City of Tarsis Ultra..._

- - -

They had begun to scale the walls with ease. This enormous metal nest consisted of hundreds of layers, each one containing settlements like those they had attacked before. First could tell that there was going to be many hunts here, many would die but for nothing more than vengeance. Mother could no longer help them, and none of the tyranid warriors were biologically equipped to reproduce...

They found a way in a short distance up the wall. First sent his initial commands, taking careful note of how each brood member responded. 

The area around them promised a rich hunting ground...


--- --- --- 


ooc: sorry for non specific updates, I`ll assign you each more specific tasks soon...

All: First has ordered you to scour the immediate area. You have entered a run down area of the Hive City, a slums inhabited by homeless beggars and Gang members. Describe your initial response to First`s command. Do you comply willingly? Grudgingly? Not at all? Will you just skulk in the shadows, plotting your own advancement? 

Whatever your choice, I want a detailed post. Describe the emotions that led to your choice.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Seventh*

Human's, Seventh could smell them, sense them, feel their very presence. They didn’t even attempt to hide it. Seventh wadded slowly through the shadows despite his massive form he had managed to avoid most of the armed patrols. His surroundings were strange to him; they were not natural most likely made by the strange creatures that had harassed them all this time. Huge towering buildings loomed all around him blocking out all natural light. Small glowing creatures that seemed to be spaced evenly throughout the streets were the only bastions of light among this grim and dark place. Everything around him was in disrepair from the tallest point of all the buildings to the road he was standing on. Seventh would remember when he had tried to lean on one of the numerous stone walls, just waiting for one of the small ones young to pass. It had fallen in on itself, revealing a collection of creatures gathered around a square shaped object, feasting on prey of their own.
He had killed them all; they would have given his position away otherwise.

Why First had brought them here Seventh did not know all he was told was that he was to scout the area. He didn’t know if First knew it but he was stalking him running parallel to the streets First traversed. He knew that that his other kin saw him as weak, as the Newborn who cant live up to their standard. But Mother had chosen him for a reason, Mother knew him, Mother understood him, Mother knew his potential, Mother knew his strength and his drive.
But Mother was Dead.
Oh, how he would make the small things pay, But for know he had to be planning ahead. That was a knew word for Seventh _Planning_ it was something Mother used to do. He must show First his value please First, Mother had favored First, she would want that

Something was coming; it was coming fast which meant it must be one of the huge cold creatures the small things rode upon. Its headlights blaring it came speeding towards him, had he been spotted? No, but any moment now it would notice his large bulky form blocking up the road. There was no time to think; Seventh leapt sideways, he was lucky an open doorway was there to greet him. The Beast flew past outside the doorway completely ignorant of his presence. The Room was pitch black and empty, Seventh thought about resting here and he would but First was on the move again, so he emerged from the Building and embraced the Darkness of the night once more and set out to walk the streets.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Sixth silently ran down the street with almost Lictor like stealth.
Wait, what was a Lictor...
...Then the thoughts flooded into Six, it grew a new memory, it knew what different Tyranid, wait...
...Tyranid, that was the name of its race, and it was a Warrior. Six was a leader organism.
Six retreated into the darkness, a thousand new words and meanings flooded his mind space.
As Six stumbled into the dark he heard a human yelling at something. Six crept up behind the human and found it was yelling into a device it held in its claw. Six outstretched his sything talon and silently slit the humans throat without a scream coming from its lips.
Six then scuttled into the darkness and dived into the new memory it had just found.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Eighth had found his way into the super structure of the level the brood was on. Looking down on his prey he was curious about them. He followed a group of them till they stopped in a somewhat secluded spot. Eight was easily swooping about the nest of pipes and supports in the super structure. He positioned himself so they would have no escape, and leveled his devourer and sprayed. they screams could be heard for a mile in the underhive. Then eighth waited in silence to see who would come and to ambush them as well.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Second crept along with his one gaunt in tow, slowly moving so as not to distract the attention of the fleshy creatures all around them. For such a large human city it seemed to be deteriorating like a Hive Queens stomach. It didn't much mattere though for all Second could think about was this new found feeling of freedom, freedom to act and do as he pleased. It was a wierd feeling, one where he could float around without the wieght that had often accompanied commands from Mother.

He also felt lonely, however, without that usually comforting embrace. Again, it didn't matter, for he followed First's intructions now. He needed a leader, someone to follow, someone to give him a task to complete, for that was the whole point of Seconds existence. 

Finally reaching a deserted cliff hanging with iron bars(actually a jail cell with a busted window), he decided to settle down and him and the gaunt fewll asleep while waiting for more commands from First.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Third hated First. An emotion that was alien to him, but it seemed to just fit him perfectly. Mother's death triggered within him pain and anger. First's order was to destroy this area. As much as Third wanted to pounce upon First, he reastrained himself: It's too risky. First is a skilled fighter, even if he does have but a single arm. That, plus his fellow broodmates would attack Third as well if their leader was in danger.

Third wasn't like these humans: Cowering in the dark safety of this dank lair, running and cowering from Third's broodmates. Third was tough, agile, and ferocious. He realized now that he wasn't like the the others; he was _strong_, and they were _weak_. Pitiful, cowering like the humans, killing their prey from a distance with bio-weaponry. Pah! He was about to demonstrate to his fellow broodmates how a _real_ Warrior of Mother fights! He sent out a painful pulse to all his surrounding brodmates, attempting to grab their attention.

Third let out an ear-piercing cry that echoed down the lair with a frightening pitch. He charged down the dark alcove in which he snuck in, head forward as to protect his body from incoming fire. But there was none. Third looked around in disapointment, but found an isolated group of smaller humans. They didn't port the same carapace that the others did, nor did they try to harm Third in any way, but rather they ran. First's orders were clear: Nothing shall survive!

He dashed with supernatural speed, throwing one over his bulky shoulder with his head, while flailing his Scything Talons into another two. Turning his attention towards the one he wounded, the last thing the human saw was a giant hoof growing before his eyes.

The remaining human was hit in the back by a heavy spine ejected from one of his Spinefists. Continuing his run down the alleyway, Third screamed once more in pride.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

First worked his way along the alleys and crevices of this enormous metal structure. Holes and lairs were scattered everywhere, humans hiding and resting in almost every one. He battered down a flimsy barrier at the front of one of the structures, snarling in raw aggression as he stalked inside. 

Screams greeted him. Rushing forward to capitalise on his surprise attack, First cleaved two of them apart with his sword and gripped a third with his empty hand. He clenched his fist, crushing the human`s torso with a sickening squelch. A mother cowered in the corner with three children. 

A new emotion briefly flickered through First`s mind... _Empathy...?_ It was foreign, alien, incomprehensible... 

He gave it no further thought as he raised his spinefist and fired. A hail of lethal spines tore through the group of huddled creatures, killing them swiftly. With their deaths, the contempt that had overcome First returned and he left the hut, not even bothering to feed...

Some time passed in this fashion, First and his broodmates scouring the area as they searched for a sign of resistance. But it seemed that none was coming. The warriors were free to hunt and feed at will, or so it seemed.

- - -

Much more time had passed. All the humans in this lower section had been slain, the only thing left to do was seek more prey. Leading by psionic emanations, First called telepathically for the brood to follow from wherever they were. A few of the brood had seemingly faded in his mind, whether by choice or lack of focus First could not tell...

- - - 

_In the next section of the Underhive..._

- - - 

First was completely taken by surprise as he entered the next sector of the undercity. Rather than the quiet semi-deserted habitats they had found previously, this section was full of activity. Violent activity.
Humans of various stature and appearance were openly attacking their military counterparts. First was dimly aware of this kind of behaviour. Humans, being without a unifying mind such as that of his race, were susceptible to bouts of greed and malcontent. Clearly the oppressive nature of the world`s leader was upsetting to the inhabitants of this metal Hive, and so the humans had been forced to cull their own kind.

Such drastic measures were rarely necessary among the denizens of the Tyranid Hive, but First quietly wondered how long that would last with the likes of Third and Fifth in their midst. Their emotions, while clouded, were not completely hidden from First...
Nonetheless, their course was clear for now. They needed to ascend to the higher levels of this metal and concrete Hive City, where they could strike at the heart of this world...

First issued the commands.


--- --- --- 


Hundreds of civilians are rebelling before us. Hundreds of PDF troopers are attempting to quell the fighting. Use the infighting to your advantage.

Second: Take up a commanding position and fire into the melee of humans below. It matters not whether you kill civilian or soldier, so long as they die. 

Third + Fourth: First`s command is suitably blunt. Kill. Charge into the thick of it where your melee weapons serve strongest.

Fifth: First has commanded you to seek out a means of climbing to the upper levels. The unmistakeable tone of his thoughts suggest he deliberately chose you to be the first to tread unknown territory... If warpspawned cannot post by next weekend I`ll post on his behalf as per request. 

Sixth: First seems more intent on the actions of Third and Fifth than in guiding your actions. Make your own choice on how to act. Take up firing position alongside Second, or charge in with Third and Fourth?

Seventh + Eighth: Relatively newborn, First seems to have given you little attention. How do you react to this? Will you heed his commands, and attack the humans, or will you choose to aid Fifth, sensing a more worthy leader in him? Also take this oppurtunity to develop your combat styles, become more proficient with your melee or ranged capabilities. 

All: The humans may number many, but they are not truly capable warriors. I expect this will be a massacre...


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Sixth took up position next to Second and rained fire upon the humans. Sixth felt an emotion it had never felt before...Joy. He took joy in the slaughter of such small beings, they were like putty, you could destroy them with but a look.
Sixth screeched as one of the humans made it past its devourers attention and ran at Six with a weapon.Six easily swiped the Human aside but he felt an emotion he'd never felt before. Anger, at itself for letting the weak human avoid its attention.
Six had to learn to control its emotions. Otherwise it would mean the end for Sixth


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Eighth has been feeding excess bio matter to his devourer, making it grow larger and over sized. He even attached his third arm to it to support it's weight. It now shoots stronger and much faster. The leech worms inside would burrow even stronger. 

Eighth decided he needs to make himself noticed by First. So hr decided to shadow first, anticipating his moves as best he could. He begins shooting the humans that first is going for before he closes for melee. Then he starts using his Devourer as crowd control. Killing a few here and there, letting their horrible screams goad the humans together in large huddled crowds, so the others could have a feeding frenzy. 

Later he noticed the soldier humans keep going back to a small metal hut, for reinforcement. He decided to use his devourer to herd as many of the humans into this small metal building as he could. Then he climbed atop the building. Then he unloaded on the building. Eighth knew that his powerful brain-leech worm Devourer would penetrate the thin walls of this hut. Eighth waiting above the door with his devourer would mow down any that flee for their life.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Second awoke from his long nap, rested and ready for anything that might come his way. he nudged the gaunt next to him and they walked out of the hallway and out onto an open metal hill that overlooked the entire metal landscape. The place was filled with humans, and the sounds of battle, and the scent of blood. It smelled soo...................good!

Second put his two front legs up and peered over the edge and into the mass of humans that stood below him. It seemed that the mass of creatures were trying to overpower bigger looking green humans armed with some type of shok arms and red beams of death; similar to the ones that had tried and kill Second earlier.

Second looked over to the gaunt and sent a telepathic message, one brimming with delight, which that gaunt eagerly agreed with and they both positioned themselves up on the balcony. then they let loose with an ear splitting cry as they fired their Deathspiters into the massive throng on flashy creatyres that were arrayed below them. At first it was noisy as normal, then panick broke out amoungst them. they scattered, some of the green ones firing up at the balcony, chips of metal flying arouns him. He turned and fired in controled bursts, driving the humans into groups and then splattering them with the Deathspitters armor peircing beetles and felt joy at the sight of their Deaths. He saw some of his fellow brethern charge head first into the mass and start tearing them apart.

Second was having a blast!!!!!!!


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Seventh*

Humans, this was the small creatures name. Seventh stood overlooking the huge open space that was to be their killing ground. The Building he was standing upon was not like those of his previos surroundings. Compared to them this was a Metropolis paradise, strange metal beasts were everywere and the small things moved along the narrow streets like clockwork. But it was flawed the small things seemed to be fighting each other, Strange thought Seventh that dispite the threat of his own race the creatures would continue to squabble among each other. No wonder why Mother had wanted them killed. 
Down bellow many humans attempted to push many other humans out of the way Seventh didnt care why, First had ordered that they must be slaughtered.
_If only Mother were here_
Seventh had been told little First seemed more concerned with Fifth and Third. His kin had begun the onslaught but the small things cowered away from them and ran screaming in blind terror, did they not posses their own Bio-weaponry?
Seventh decided that he should find out for himself and leapt down off his viewpoint hitting the ground level he did not let up and charged head long into the Small things, His Devourer sprayed its toxic ammunition into the crowd cutting down dozens of the Humans at a time. Many tried to escape, tried to push through the others to reach safty. To no avail the full might of Sevenths mass crashed into the group and he brought up his Claws to begin the carnage. They fell before him, blood found its way into every crevice, and onto every cobblestone. His Talons ripped men in two and gutted others all the while his Devourer cut down those who ran.
_Why do they not fight?_
Would not one stand up to Seventh? Do they just flee in the face of a challenge? Seventh knew only of War this was alian to him to just....run without even fighting first.
How had these creatures ever been able to defeat his Kin's mighty Hive Fleet? It was the Blue creatures, but why would they protect such a weak race?
So many questions, First will give him answers but only after he has finished what he started. 
Ramming his claws up one of the small things backsides Seventh roared a warcry. 
First was his leader now, Always must he please First.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Third gazed upon the chaos unleasing before him: Dozens of humans, some bearing ragged skin of many colors, while the other side bore the same, thick pattern upon themselves. These are the men who had attacked us in the past - these ones are the better fighters.

Third unleashed an earsplitting warcry as he charged into the fray. The organised warriors hid behind a flimsy barrier, topped with a wire of sorts that seemed to be holding the attacking humans at bay. Third charged through the ragged men, shoving them to sides, but not landing any killing blows as they are not the proper prey. Seeing the frightened looks on warriors, he smashed into the wooden barriers on which the spool of shining wire rested, and sent it flying through the air. Shrieking one more in the bloodlust that was about to come, Third barged into the enemies, pounding them at range with his Spinefists, or ripping them asunder in close quarters. The band of men fleed in terror as the brute completeed his pursuit, leaving only bloodied corpses in his wake.

The other prey that were originally attacking the armored men stared in amazment as well as fright. _They are not our enemies - they did not try to take Mother away from us. These ones are... different._ Third stared at them and reared up in pride, screaming. In the confusion, one of the men yelled with him, firing his weapon into the air blindly - something was wrong with the way he yelled. Almost as though he was hearing things. The others joined his battle cry. _They think I am their leader. Stupid humans. They cannot learn the basic food chain?_ Playing along with them, Third decided that if he could keep their trust, they would prove to be a decent fighting force. Third roared once more and stabbed his Scything Talon towards a large group of PDF soldiers. They roared and ran with him, guns flaring. Third led them from the front, intent on gaining their trust.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

It had been tasked with the first foray into unexplored territory, FIfth could not help but suspect that First knew of its thoughts, or at least suspected.
Fifth curled its lip at the order, but carefully kept any and all emotions and impulses hidden from him, it would not do to give First more reasons to take action against Fifth.

With a low hiss Fifth stalked off, its frustration needed venting and despite the possible danger it was heading into it would do its duty and seek a way to avenge Mother.

Fifth avoided the fighting, sticking to the shadows, it would not do to bring attention to itself while it searched, the Tyranid ducked back into the shadows as a group of humans ran past, it waited til they were gone before moving on.

Much searching and a few mauled humans later Fifth came across an unguarded stairway, it was in a good position, low light, plenty of shadows and it could easily fit two Warriors abreast, it slipped inside stealthily and carefully made its way up, claws and devourer ready for any surprises.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

First cleaved humans apart indiscriminately, lasfire and crude projectiles bouncing harmlessly from his toughened hide and carapace. He growled as he fought, his mind filled with strange thoughts that he was ill suited to act upon. 

After a time, he sensed the psionic impulse from Fifth. It seemed that Fifth had been more cunning than expected, successfully infiltrating the above level. With a hiss, First directed the brood to make their way towards the stairwell Fifth had discovered, killing as many humans along the way as they could. 

First thought to himself for a moment. Had they caused this uprising? Were the non fighters in protest at their warriors inability to protect them? Or was there another reason for the humans to attack their own kind? Conflict was inevitable among any race, this First knew as a fact of life. But there was always a purpose. This seemingly pointless feud sparked the tyranid`s curiosity, while his brood acted upon his orders, First pushed deeper into the throng of non fighters, cleaving them apart when they became too difficult to push past. 

Every now and them one of them would meet his gaze and then run.

Genestealers! Of course! There was an active genestealer cult on this world, left behind when Mother`s vessels had been destroyed. There was hope for the Hive yet, if only the patriarch of the cult could be located and controlled. 

This could be a problem. Typically, the genestealers were autonomous, instinctively fleeing from the tyranid masters who seeded them. The Hive would track them however and reassert control when the time was right. Would First`s mind be powerful enough to dominate the patriarch? 

!!!??!! Instantly First knew it had made a mistake. It had let an unguarded thought escape its mind, one that Fifth could take full advantage of. If he found the genestealer cult first, he may potentially gain the means to undermine First`s leadership and overthrow him. The entire brood now knew, and Fifth was not going to relent.

Roaring in a mix of trepidation and anger, First summoned the brood to his side. But would they answer?




--- --- --- 



Fifth: It is time to act. Summon whatever allies will answer, and start searching the upper level. On the level above the riot, you will find nothing but more civilians for the moment. Kill any in your path.

The rest: It is time to make a choice. Will you follow the injured First, or will you side with the more proactive and younger Fifth? 

Whoever you decide to serve, you know now that capturing a genestealer cultist will aid you in finding the patriarch, but they will try their hardest to evade you, and are difficult to see. Try to capture one, and present it to your preferred leader. I leave it to you whether you succeed or not.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Second was having a blast, shooting his Deathspitter itno the crowd and whatching as they died in droves as he drove them to and froe with controlled bursts of his bio-weapon. However, as he killed, he noticed certain humans, sickly looking ones, that would be able to not only judge his fire, but doge it and escape. This not only made Second suspicious, but also frustrated. So when he received a psychic command from first about possible genestealers, he quickly responded and summoned the gaunt next to him to follow him as they made their way down the stairwell and only the open assembly area. 

Finding first slaughtering in the crowd, Second caught up to hima nd with his gaunt continued after him as he seemed to chase some invisible being.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Seventh stood among the dead and the dying, bodies torn and ragged coated the streets in their Blood. A gruesome display of severed limbs and insides hung from every available space. It was a true bloodbath, but it was no achievement. 
The small things had ran from him cowered in fear and tried to escape the coming madness. To little to late for some many had been killed by that of there own species, trampled underfoot by the terrified mob. Seventh had slaughterd them, screamed at them to fight, would none challenge him? Was not one of this pathetic race worth a single thing! Seventh had cried out to them for a champain, for one to step forth in the defence of there own race. Not one had turned to face him Seventh craved a worthy opponent something or someone that would prove Seventh as a warrior. Mother had died because of his failure why hadnt he been better? Why was he so weak? He needed to be strong, he needed to...to fight. For Mother he must be strong for Mother.
Rage filled his heart as he thought of her death the Small things would be sorry, Seventh will make them pay! Seventh struck out in anger at a human who was trying to crawl out of reach and used his claws to puncture its spine. They didnt deserve mercy, they didnt deserve anything.

Loyality was a funny thing
Fifth was no-longer going to serve under First, Seventh could sense Fifth's anger for First, but something had changed, Fifth was behaving erratically and Seventh could feel First's worry.. his fury. They were going to fight this was assured but who would Seventh answer to? Fifth was so young but so talented, he was ready, he was direct, he was stronger, First was outdated, used an object of annoyance. 
_...?!? Wait, No, Stop!???... Yes.. No,No...._
No, Seventh couldnt let this happen Fifths emotions were clouding Sevenths judgement.
First was the answer, he was skilled, he was experianced, he was chosen to lead by Mother. But would Mother have chosen him over Fifth? Seventh head was spinning was thoughts and questions. What to do! What to do! Seventh begun to ponder the consequences of backing the losser.
_Fifth will win.... No First knows how to to fight!_
Seventh cut his physic link to the brood, the physic backlash felled him onto his knees. Seventh needed to think for himself it was not a privilege many of his kind got to experiance. It felt like a prison, trapped with only his own thoughts to comfort himself. 
Seventh made his chose.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Damn First. Mother would be ashamed of him. Third knew his mission, and it lied with Fifth. Leading the fanatical humans to the upper levels, where Third expected to meet Fifth, he sliced down fleeing humans mercilessly. The crowd behind him grew silent. These aren't the ones who were supposed to die... "Kill it!" roared the lead human behind him. At once, dozens of guns began to fire at Third, and he was left with no choice. Their trust has been lost.

Third turned heels and charged towards the crowd. Spinefists punched through multiple humans at a time, while his Scything Talons dismembered and hacked in a wide arc. The humans screamed in pain and terror as they backed away. Third roared in triumph and allowed them to flee. He had to regroup with Fifth.


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

Fourth, moving from the shadows, decided first was the true leader, fifth was just someone trying to steal what he does not have, then frist let out a signel by acsident, indicating a cult was on this planet! Fourth had no time to lose, he must find a cult genesteal and bring it to his master! Fourth set off at a hell bent pace in joy for a chance to please first.

A while later.....

Shadows!!! Fourth kept seeing them run from him in the dank allys, running, climbing, dissapearing... *BAM* a clumbsy genestealer runs into a wall infront of fourth without knowing it, and being nocked unconscious by a falling brick and Fourth saw this as a chance to gain his leaders friendship and achive his original goal of helping frist in anyway he can. Fourth started moveing off to find first with the genestealer and grinned the whole way


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Sixth screeched as he saw the Genestealer brood attack the humans. Wait, Genestealers.
Of course... this is why the humans are fighting one another.
this dawned on Six as he cleaved apart a Human and spun and decapitated another, if they could find the patriarch. First could take control of these Genestealers, and a new Hive-fleet would attack this planet with a fury.
Six sliced down three more humans before he saw First. Sixth screetched his arrival as he jumped over a dead Human and decapitated another with ease.

Sixth raised his talon and "waved" at First, giving him a sign that he would fight for First.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Eighth knew first was the only one who had been alive when the hive fleet had been here. He was the only one who knew Our true goals and destiny. Eighth would kill Fifth if he challenged first. 

Eighth moved to the stairwell and moved up. Exploring the next level up he listened in his mind for the threads of the genestealer cult's passive brood telepathy. Slowly he followed the sounds, for hours he stalked... there were two brief encounters where he used his massive devourer to mow down some civilians. 

After hours Eighth finally found a hovel where dozens of humans were... but they were not afraid. Eighth thought this was strange. He walked up to them, and they parted the way. He had to crouch to enter the door way, and inside he found what he had been looking for. Genestealers.... two dozen. They were hibernating, but the cultists where tending to them. 

Eighth Immediately used all his will to call out to firsts to show him in his mind's eye what he had found....

Just then a massive Genestealer Came into view... It was the Patriarch, and it peered into Eighth...

ooc: (if you want him to dominate me you can, i will play along till first can come for me, other wise i will try a battle of wills over this patriarch)


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Fifth realized that, as it caught the stray thought from First, that it would have to act _now_, it sent a call, almost directly after First sent his, Fifths call was more subtle, trying to override the control that First had on the Warrior Brood.
No avail, it sensed Second shun its contact, the same went for Fourth, Sixth and Eighth, though it felt that Seventh was in turmoil before he severed the link with the Synapse; but then there was Third.
Fifth had been sensing discontent within Third towards First for some time, it knew that the ire Third held could be useful and that had been proven.

Third was its, although Fifth would tread carefully lest the third-born turn against it as well, with Third aiding Fifth that made two, with some luck Seventh would turn against First.
Fifth acted, using its mind to 'blot out' any of Firsts commands, this _had_ to work, it had to get to the Genestealers before First or his Brood or Fifth would be slain or driven out.

It heard gunfire and sensed Third close by, knowing that it could not lose its only ally Fifth raced down, only to find that Third had routed them single-handedly, Fifth approached third and sent a congratulatory impulse, but with a questioning with in it, would Third aid Fifth? If so then Fifth would relay its orders to find the Genestealer Patriarch, and fast.

It couldn't waste anymore time and sent an impulse of haste to Third, they _must_ move out and find the Patriarch _now_, before any others, Fifth suited its own thoughts and raced off.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

ooc: You`ve all replied within a day! This is fucking epic! :laugh:


--- --- --- 


First searched, but to no avail. The genestealers had seemingly cleared out, something else drawing their attention. First sent his senses out, searching for his broodmates. 

Fifth had detached himself, as was to be expected. It had become a race to find the broodlord first, whoever won would likely gain control of the genestealer cult and become undisputed pack leader. Suddenly an impulse from Fourth caught First`s attention. Fourth was approaching with a genestealer cultist captive. Excellent!

As First moved to rendesvous with Fourth, he caught sight of Sixth just a little ahead. Linking up, the two of them cleared a bloody path towards the gunline, which had begun to rapidly disperse. As the two of them ran, bio weapon blasts began to soar overhead and impact the humans ahead of them. First sent an impulse of gratitude to Second as the deathspitter wielding warrior made his presence known. 

Of Seventh, First could not sense anything. And Third had clearly chosen to side with Fifth. And Eighth? First had sensed his loyalty, but now his mind had been... obscured.

First deduced that it was likely he had found the broodlord in its nest. In such a situation, the cultists would pool their psionic efforts and attempt to isolate the intruder from its fellows...

Fourth arrived moments later, and First used the captive to deduce the location of the nest. They had to move quickly...

- - -

Meanwhile, Fifth and Third had located the nest, but could not enter without alerting the cultist sentries. In a risky move, Fifth decided it was better for First and his lackeys to take the brunt of the attack...

- - -

Eighth was being hammered relentlessly by constant cultist attacks. They were not strong enough or well equipped enough to do anything more than superficial damage, but under constant psionic barrage from the broodlord, Eighth was hard pressed to fight coherently, and many of his swings cleaved only air. Frustration began to get the better of him, and he started to retreat, trying to get clear of the broodlord`s powerful psychic attack. He needed help. 

- - - 

First led Second, Fourth and Sixth with screams and roars of fury and aggression as they charged the unlavished hab that housed the heart of the infestation. Here was the key to rebuilding the swarm, and it would belong to First no matter what! 

The sentries charged forward in defence. First felled half a dozen with his spinefists before barging through the rest and smashing aside the door that fronted the stealer nest. His brood followed swiftly behind. Inside they found Eighth under siege, the broodlord glowering over the futile combat with a sadistic sense of glee. It faded immediately when it locked eyes with First.

Suddenly, more thoughts entered the area. They were not friendly. With a gesture from their master, dormant coccoons unravelled and the purestrain genestealers that had been sleeping awoke. Twelve of the creatures now stood between the warrior brood and their target...

Outside, Fifth and Third decided it was time to move.

Not far away, Seventh rushed to help his chosen leader.

And the attack began...


--- --- --- 


Second: The purestrain genestealers are a lethal threat, even to the true children of the Hive. And three of them have targeted you. Defend yourself. Under such a threat, you are unable to help any of your allies.

Third: You must ensure that Fifth has a chance to reach the genestealer broodlord, by eliminating the dozens of cultists that bar your path.

Fourth: Four of the purestrain genestealers now attack you. Though your lashwhip makes the fight easier, you are still under heavy pressure.

Fifth: Strike at the Broodlord! He must not be killed, he must be subdued alive and controlled if we are ever to control his army of cultists. Duke it out, but don`t resolve the fight yet. The outcome will be detailed in the next update.

Sixth: Regardless of who becomes the next leader, you realize that the brood must remain as strong as possible. No casualties can be afforded apart from the traitorous Fifth. Fight alongside Eighth and Third, and eliminate the cultists. A purestrain assaults you from behind as you fight. Dozens more cultists have just come in through a side entrance. Their numbers will slow you down.

Seventh: Having made your choice, you lock onto the brood`s position and run as fast as you can to join the fray. Fight your way through the cultists that defend the hab`s perimeter, and take up position at the entrance. Target your enemy with your bio weapon, and fire. The story will take one of two direcions depending on who you follow and you you oppose. Will you side with First or Fifth?

Eighth: With the broodlord`s focus divided, you can fight effectively again. Which is a good thing, because two purestrain genestealers assail you. Being relatively young, this will be a tough fight.


No matter who becomes leader, the final assault is coming. Prepare yourselves, children of the Hive... :spiteful:


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Sixth roared as he felt a cultist slam its blade against his carapace.
Sixth spun and knocked the Cultist over before gutting another cultist. Another Cultist ran at him but before it could attack Six, he pumped it full of Devourer bettles. Sixth saw a purestrain enter behind them.
Sixth sent an impulse to the others that they should avoid any close combat with the purestrain, as it would tax them and maybe leave them open to attack.
Six jumped back as the purestrain lashed out at him. Sixth then opened fire with his devourer, trying to kill it at range.
This was actually fun...


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Third sent out a weak, synaptic message to Seventh: _You do not want to side with First! HE KILLED MOTHER! Join us, and we can avenge her death!_

Finishing the message, Third roared terror into the cultists before him and charged. Spinefists recoiled as the cultists hit the walls behind them. His scything talons swung in wide arcs, fueled by the very thought of overpowering First with wave after wave of genestealers! Third didn't care about Fifth's desire to control the brood - Third only cared about seeking vengeance on his First and all who followed him.

The thought sent hot rushes throughout his body as he swung his scything talons around tirelessly, charging and firing his spinefists into the cultists before him. They are flimsy; they break so easily! Fifth must reach the Broodlord: If the Broodlord is subdued, there is absolutely no doubt in Fifth's success. Fifth will gun down the Broodlord before it even reaches him! Multiple stub-rounds pinged off Third's heavy carapace as he continued the slaughter. At last, Everyone before him went silent as Third entered a large room, where the leader stood in the middle.

This wasn't his fight though; this one belonged to Fifth. Third pushed to the side of the room to allow Fifth clear passage. Victory will be ours!


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Seventh screached out in agony as the Genestealers claws tore in through the exposed tissue of his right leg. Only moments earlier had Seventh arrived on the scene intent on the butchery of his broods enemies, but he had come face to face with the creature known as the Genestealer and it had just made its first strike. Seventh could see his kin fighting on against the Broodlords minions, but they were vastly outnumbered and for victory to be theirs they must assail their leader before the genestealers have a chance to rally all of their brood. Striking out with his rending claws he swung at his attacker but the genestealer evaded him easily and came back up to ripe huge scars into Sevenths natural carapace armor. Seventh tried to bring down his superior mass upon the being but he was clumsy the creature simply moved out of his way before using its claws to maim Sevenths back. Angry and disoriented Seventh turned to face it, he extended his rending claws in preperation for another attempt and the Genestealer readied itself. To its suprise Seventh opened up with his Devourer, its reaction time was too slow and the toxic ammuition of his weapon sent it down in a horrible display of pain and gurgled noise.
_No time_
Seventh couldn't waste his energy on such petty matters he needed to move before another one of the things decided to challenge him. Seventh Burst into a run and plowed his way through the cultists as if he was an organic battering ram, trampling all those unfortunite enough to end up on the ground infront of him. He could see First and the others ahead trying to fight their way through the horde of cultists to the large doorway that would lead them to the room were there target was. Fifth and Third were already there, Third stepping aside to let Fifth pass.
_Fools did they really thing it was going to that easy?_
Seventh erupted from the mob of humans that First busied himself with and ran past Third through the large doorway. Fifth was there and the Broodlord stood on the other side of the long oval space. Seventh could feel what was coming the Broodlord was powered. Seventh threw himself infront of Fifth and raised what little physic shielding he could. The Broodlord let out an overwelling burst of physic energy, Seventh was thrown backwards and crashed into the stone wall behind them to the point that it crumbled and cracked around him. The Pain was unbearable and blood begun to seep from every vein in Sevenths body, he collapsed onto the floor and lay still. Although he managed to spot that Fifth was relitivly unharmed, of all of Sevenths Kin Fifth was the only one who had the strengh to challenge the broodlord, they couldnt lose him, not now.
Sevenths mind was in peril, his body was failing and he was beginning to loose consciousness, his heart begun to falter and despite his efforts his Breathing became shallower and shallower,a darkness was approaching trying to ensnarl him in its cold grip.
If Seventh died this day then his only wish would be that it was not in vain. Fifth must do this... for all of us, for the Hive, for Mother
Whatever his fate was now it was up to destiny to decide.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Eighth's mind was clearing, just in time to see two pure strain genestealers pouncing toward him. He let loose a wild spray from his Devourer, missing wide to the left. the sound of the brain-leech worms popping on the walls was a loud high pitched metal sound. The two Genestealers were more than a match for Eighth, because Eighth only had one rending clawed hand with which to fight in hand to hand. His other three were used to support the weight of his over sized Devourer. He was fighting Defensively. Trying to keep the genestealers back. But Genestealers plunge headlong into battle. They were shock troops, and lunged at Eighth, causing a wound in his side. While the second genestealer used its rending claws on his leg injuring it badly. Eighth lunged himself backward, falling down a few stairs to a lower part of the room. He landed on a gooey slimy floor and slid almost 10 feet. The two Genestealers chased after him leaping into the air, and into Eighths line of fire. Eighth unleashed His eager Devourer on them Killing both Genestealers in a hail of devourering worms. 

Eighth rose to his feet and looked about him. There were many unhatched Genestealers here on this lower floor. and he was standing amongst them. Knowing he should not disturb them he began to hobble back towards the stairs. 

Just then he Gathered what Seventh was doing, and he knew it was a mistake. First is our leader, and only he could subjugate the broodlord. Eighth also knew the genestealers would be out of control without the broodlord to tie them together. He had to stop fifth from using this opportunity to take out the broodlord. He had to save the broodlord, and first from Fifth's misguided coup. 

Hobbling up the stairs, and taking a firing position he aimed his large devourer at Fifth, and readied himself, (overwatch) as soon as Fifth made a move to kill either first or the broodlord, Eighth would unleash hell unto Fifth.


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

Fourth was suddenly assaulted by 4 genestealers, but being one of the more stealthy of the brood, he had no trouble dodging but they were pretty good too.Fourth finely got tired of playing around and knocked them aside with his lash whip, trying to make sure he didnt kill them as they will be a part of the future of the hive if we succeed. Fourth spotted fifth standing in the doorway with seventh on the ground injured. Fourth screamed in rage as he thought that fifth had injured seventh! Fourth sent his lashwhip flying into some cultis and smashed them around and finely into some other genestealers, who appeared to be helping them. Fourth grinned in malicious comtempt that he licked the blood off his lash whip and set off to find some more.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Fifth hissed and stepped past Third, it needed subdue the Broodlord if it was to gain control.
Seeing opportunity as the Broodlord became distracted by Seventh, who Fifth stepped over and spared a glance. Pity about him, but Fifth could not let an opportunity like this pass without even trying.
Entering the room Fifth shoved cultists out of the way to clear a path, tearing a few in half but not expending much energy, it would need all it could to take the Broodlord.

With a loud screech Fifth lunged, charging into the Broodlord just as he began to turn and confront Fifth, they clashed, Fifth immediately seizing the Broodlords upper arms in its own and pinned his lower scything talons against his chest with Fifths devourer, earning a few small cuts but they were easily ignored.

Fifth brought its head forward sharply into the Broodlords face, dazing its opponent, the Warrior released him; allowing him to stagger back before Fifth pressed the attack.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Second came around the corner that First had gone around and found himself face to afce with three pure genestealers. They looked up at him from the human morsel they had been munching on, and with hungry, hateful eyes they moved towards Second.

Second for his part launched strait into an attack, swiftly cutting dow the first genestealer then moving to the second one. It tryped to leap on his back and eat him, but Second expertly twist aside and then bite its throat, tearing it out in a shower of blood and sinue. Second munched down, savoring the tasty hyvrid meat.

He looked up, forgetting th last one standing there. Unlike its brethern it was no fool, and still yet had human motor skills. It' wielded a firearm that it apparently had broken and now used as a club in its left scyth and swept it high as it brought its claw low. Second jumped to the side, barely dodge the deadly combo as it rained down upon him. He rolled, but was cut on the shoulder throwing his roll off blalance and he came up akwardly.

Thus when he came up did he find the genestealer at his throat, held at bay only by the scythe on his second arm. How was he gonna get out of this one.........


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

First was assailed by a pair of purestrains and three cultists as soon as the attack began. He swung his blade in a wide arc, but the stealers were swifter than he was, and only one cultist fell to the blade. Striking back, one of the stealers aimed low, hitting First in the lower right of his abdomen while one of the cultists jumped up and grabbed his sword bearing arm, hoping to keep him from swinging. 

First roared and slammed his sword up against the wall, crushing the cultist. Before he could bring the blade to bear, the first stealer leaped onto his back and began clawing at his face. The other charged rapidly. With so little time to react, First simply opened fire indiscriminately in front of him, fortune favouring his survival as the genestealer fell dead at his feet. The first stealer gripped the left side of his skull and tensed its grip. First screamed in pain as that portion of its cranial carapace shattered, had the eye not been gone already First would have lost it now...

- - - 

Ironically, First`s younger broodmates were faring far better than he was. As Fourth and Eighth dispatched their respective foes, they became aware of Second`s plight. Assailed by four of the purestrains, Second had exceeded the survival expectations a brood leader would normally have given. With a few shots from the devourer killed the remaining cultists whilst the lashwhip from Fourth`s arm caught the genestealer in the back, distracting it just long enough to gie Second the edge he needed.

- - - 

The broodlord snarled as the warrior before it drove it backwards step by step. The broodmasters had returned to enslave the brood once more, just as he and his progeny had finally become accustomed to their freedom. And now they were to lose it again? For what? For these children of the Hive to have some vain attempt at revenge? Foolishness. The broodlord tried to focus his awesome psychic power, but the constant death knells of his children hammered his mind incessantly, until at last it seemed as though he had submitted...

- - -

And then the place lit up. The Imperials had found the genestealer`s lair at last, and now they had come to finish it.


--- --- --- 


THIS IS YOUR FINAL UPDATE. EVERYTHING HAPPENS HERE! 

Missiles hammer into the infested hab. The walls cave in and hundreds of imperial soldiers close in. Among them are the last squad of ultramarine tyranid hunters. The brood is well and truly finished...

As the scene unfolds around you, First raises his bonesword from the ruins. It glows with psionic energy, and it calls to each of you. 

Fifth: You can take this oppurtunity to kill First, but will be gunned down if you linger in the area.

All: Your final post, make this epic. 

Option 1: Stand and fight. Take a bloody toll of the humans before you are finally brought down by weight of fire. If you fight, you will die.

Option 2: Flee. Leave the fight and save your own life. You will spend the remainder of your life alone in the underhive, forever hunted.This is the only way your character will stay alive.

Option 3: First`s bonesword is pulsating with psionic energy. It seems to be drawing on your mind. Will you submit and allow this to happen? If you do, you will be gunned down or cut to pieces by the attacking forces.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Third stared down upon Seventh as he lay twitching on the ground. This truly was the end for this stupid creature. Thought he could save Fifth! Ha! Such dumb heroism wasn't even glanced upon by the other "brothers"! Third snarled and hurled a glob of spit at Seventh's open eye, before pounding off.

Third didn't bother communicating with his fellow broodmates. They were done, but if we had to die, Third would make damn sure he took as many of them with him! Third let out an ear-splitting screech that slammed into the ears of thousands of humans and created activity in the still air. Feeling his adrenaline kick in and turn his blood red-hot, he launched himself into the fray of gunfire disregarding the intense pain as dozens of lasers panged into him. Third was within a meter of the endless horde, before he turned his attention towards one intimidating, large man. He was clad in heavy blue carapace, not unlike the others that Third faced before, however this one seemed to glow from within with a white aura. He wore a white, ormented helmet and bore two large claws that seethed with energy - like a cross between First's bonesword and his broodmates' rending claws.

Third launched himself towards this larger warrior, roaring his ferocity. The man quickly swung around to meet Third's blow and knocked him back. Suddenly the gunfire around him ceased and the men cleared out of the way - they were afraid to hit their own leader-beast. The man yelled with a robotic voice and charged at Third. Third quickly regained his balance and launched himself backward to avoid the blow. The enemy stumbled for a second, which gave Third a moment to pounce upon his prey, scything talons extended. Third's talons stuck into the white-headed enemy as he reeled backwards.

Third quickly sheathed his talons and jumped back for a second blow. Third's talons were swund aside as the monster batted them with a claw. Third knew it was certain death at this point. The man took a massive step forward and thrust his spare claw into Third's chest with ease. He stumbled backward and fell down. _This wasn't supposed to be... _ He thought. _THEY ARE THE PREY! NOT US!_ With that, the man ordered forcefully "Finish this xenos fillth!"

At once, Third was bombarded by las-blasts until his life finally fled from his yellowed eyes and his tail ceased thrashing.


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

Fourth was dodging around, bouncing to and fro, moveing to first bonesword, it seemed attracting, calling, fourth ran forth but got pounded by an artillery blast, his consciousness pounding, leaving, dieing. Fourth thought of the last of moments of battle as he died, and finelly, another blast finnished him.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Fifth had driven the Broodlord back and now it seemed as though he had submitted, but there was no time to cement the Warriors hold on his mind, it resorted to sending an overpowering command to the Broodlord to take the remaining Cultists and Genestealers and assault the humans, Fifth knew they would perish but could provide a higher death toll amongst the humans.

Fifth could see a great opportunity, it could slay First right now, but doing so would mean its own death and anyway, what was the point? The Brood would most likely die, and those that fled would be alone forever, no Fifth would not submit to First nor would it kill him; they had to put aside enmities and hatreds and die as true Children of the Hive.

It watched, and felt, as Third died, taking many down with him Fifth felt an alien pang of loss, that one had been an excellent Warrior.
Fifth screeched and launched itself at the Imperial Guard, a swift uppercut tearing ones ribcage open and its devourer slaying two in a hail of flesh worms.

Fifth knew it would die and resolved itself to take out as many as it could, a flurry of las-rounds hit Fifths chest, knocking it backwards and cracking the exoskeleton, it shrieked angrily and opened fire, cutting down some of its assailants before a bolt round impacted directly in its shoulder, knocking it down.

The Tyranid struggled getting up, its flesh pitted and bleeding from continuous attack and with a berserker roar Fifth launched itself at the Ultramarine that had shot it.
It closed the distance rapidly and, despite taking terrible damage to the devourer, closed upon the blue-armoured warrior and knocked his bolter from his hand by bringing its rending claw around and crushing the Marines wrist.
Relentless in its attack; Fifth gave its foe no chance to draw blade and forcibly knocked the Marine to the ground and locking its jaws around the marines helmeted head.

The Ultramarine grasped Fifths throat in his good hand and squeezed, the cartilage of the Warriors throat slowly giving way as increased pressure was exerted; Fifth’s growl was choked and muffled but it also bit down harder, the helmet beginning to change shape from the power of Fifths jaws.
A loud crack was heard and the Marines grip tightened further for a moment before slackening and letting go; Fifth pulled its head back, releasing the remains of the Marines head from bloody jaws, shards of thick bone and brain matter dripping to the floor, and wheezed out a rasping cry of triumph. It was short-lived.

A grenade went off in front of Fifth, sending it tumbling backwards, as it struggled to rise an Ultramarine, chainsword whirring, approached; it couldn’t get up, its legs twisted and back broken.
Fifth managed a threatening hiss before the blade was driven through it, pinning the broken warrior to the floor, it snarled and shrieked, trying to escape, to fight, to kill.
But it was no use and Fifth slowly went limp, the cunning light leaving its eyes as the life left it. Moments before Fifths death, it sent a savage impulse into the minds of the remaining Brood, trying to make them fight harder, longer and kill more.
So many aspirations, so much unspent potential, all gone now.

The Marine looked down at the body beneath his foot, foul xeno scum, they were only fit to die, he activated the chainsword, effectively tearing Fifth’s body in half before turning and rejoining the fight.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Sixth saw the death of Broodmates around him, grusome, bloody deaths, he saw the Genestealers flee at the Imperials wrath.

Sixth screeched, this was not how it was supposed to end, the Hive Fleet was supposed to return, they were supposed to destroy this world and feed, like they always did. But he guessed that never would've happened...
...Wait, what was this feeling, grief, regret.
No, it was fear, he had never felt fear before, it was eating away at him.

Then a thought sprung into his mind.

If Six could escape the battle and hide, he might be able to signal the Hive Fleet, and then he would survive and live longer.

Yes, Six must do that.

But as Six was thinking of this, an Imperial soldier came up to Six and slashed at him with a whirring blade, severing Sixths devouer from him. As the biomorph died, it sprayed larve with reckless abbadon, killing the warrior and letting Six get away.

Six jumped over a dead Genestealer and ducked a lowflying lasbolt. He kept running on, ducking through doors and killing families.

_Three Hours Later_

Six squeezed up against the wall, trying to avoid the Imperials on patrol.
BUt it was no use, instead of ignoring the dark passageway, they just fired the flamer down the passageway.
Six felt the flames swelling around him, burning his skin and frying his nerves.
Six felt his life leave him. His mind was dying, then, he felt one thought he never knew existed.

_Regret_


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

The walls fell before the onslaught, huge projectiles slammed into the chamber and sent bodies flying through the air, confusion rapidly took over, and the combatants panned and scurried around the chamber in a frantic mess either trying to find refuge from the death that rained from above or to find their attackers. The roof bulked above them and huge chucks of stone and rubble fell onto the amassed crowd, crushing many beneath it into nothing but blood and bone. Lights shone in through the gaps were the roof had fell and ropes fell between them, figured steamed down them dropping from the very skis to strike at their enemy cutting a swath of death into the crowd as they went. Humans poured in through every entrance and wasted no time immediately adding to their brethrens carnage with their own firepower.
_No….No It can’t end like this!_
Seventh tried to stand but his body lacked the strength. Fifth and Third! Seventh called to them surely they would help him, wouldn’t they? Seventh summoned up what little strength he had to turn his head towards Third.
_Help….._
Third stared down at him but he did not move, but all he did was snarl and hurl spit at Seventh before disappearing into the chaos. Seventh was taken aback, he could feel the wet saliva sliding down his alien features and onto the cold floor. Third was no brother of Seventh Third was nothing anymore, Seventh had come to their aid and this was what he got? Seventh made a decision he was going to kill Third… One day.
As the battle raged on around him however, Seventh continued to lay immobile on the floor of his enemies home. But something had changed, yes First was calling to him! Seventh thought about what might happen if he stood, No his brood needed him this was his time to show them that he was worthy of Mother. Seventh tried once again to move, using his rending claws to push himself upwards he poured all of what little was left of his energy into lifting himself up the pain was intense his every cell seemed to curse him for it but he couldn’t give up now. Using what wall space hadn’t already crumbled to support himself Seventh made his way towards the battle, intent on saving his Brood. 
Seventh was too late, as he stared out towards the battlefield he could see that all was lost. To his right Fifth lay dead or dying beneath the heels of a huge Blue creature, Fourth screeched as a missile collided with the ground next to him his limp body, thrown like a ragdoll into the oncoming humans but he was already dead Seventh could feel the absence of his mind. But then there was Third, Seventh smiled to himself he may not have been able to finish Third off, but the Humans could. Third was pulverized by the creatures, bright red light pounded into him from all directions, slowly he to fell to the small things. The rest of his brood lay scattered either buried in rubble or among the countless piles of the dead. The Brood was finished, but Seventh didn’t have to be Seventh had promised Mother, said that he would be strong, to be the best. It was not his time to leave this world.
Seventh turned… and Ran disappearing into the darkness of the night clasping his wounds, there would be other opportunities to fight but one of them had to be here when the legendary Hive fleet returns. Seventh was never seen again, but many of the slums families tell of a creature that stalks in the night, Why it is there nobody known’s, but sometimes they say that when you listen close enough you can hear it, calling.


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

And thus ends, this historic saga.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Not until GODSMACKED and emperorshand89 have posted.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

(ooc: i havent posted cause i didnt want this to end  )

Eighth stood by First's side, unleashing his devourer over and over killing nearly a hundred humans. But even his Huge devourer was not a match for the armor of the blue warriors. When the Blue warriors made their final approach Eighth fell one of them, but the others closed for close combat, and eighth fell to the sound of a chain sword. 

As he lay staring up at the stars (actually the HAB lights, but he is delirious at this point) he thought he heard a flicker of the hive mind, coming for him to take his mind and fold it back in.... maybe it was just his final synapses firing.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

First screamed in agony as round after round of lasfire and bolter shell impacted his carapace. He remained on four limbs, holding his bonesword aloft and sending pathetic salvoes of spinefists back at the attackers. A couple of soldiers fell, but not enough to make any difference. A lucky lasbolt hit him in his one good eye, and he gave up trying to fight back, instead focusing his entire will on his bonesword. 

He had begun to channel his energies into the weapon, sensing one final chance at survival. He had tried to enjoin the others to do the same, but none had listened. Each had fought to the last, or else fled the battle. 

First was tempted to give up. He felt his mind leaving his body, slowly being contained within the blade. 

Then he heard footsteps, a whirring blade, and his life ended.

--- --- --- 

_Weeks passed_

--- --- --- 

Perhaps the last genestealer hybrid on the planet, Gabrakh had returned to the former lair of his master and father. There was nothing left. Gabrakh cursed himself for not being here, he could have helped, he could have...

...No, he would have died along with the rest. He had failed, he was alone.

_Alone...?_ The voice seemed to come from nearby. Gabrakh perked up, perhaps one of his kin had survived? He ran, excited and cautious at the same time, to where he reckoned the voice had emanated from. 

Stopping disappointedly, he looked around. There was nothing here but corpses. His kin, the imperials and the brood enslavers.

_Where are you? _ Gabrakh asked. 

_Before you._ The voice replied. He heard it more clearly now. 

_Enslaver Beast!_ Gabrakh replied with horror. The voice had indeed emanated from a tyranid corpse, a bonesword lying on the ground next to its lifeless hand. _You... you had come to take our freedom!_ Gabrakh made to turn away, but the creature`s next words stopped him.

_You are mistaken._ It explained. _Each in our own way, we seve the Hive. You think by increasing your numbers that your own kin`s influence grows? In truth, you are our servants. Indeed it was your numbers that drew us here in the first place. It is the role of your kind to seek out pre for the Hive to harvest._

_We are simply... puppets?_ Gabrakh was struggling with this new reality.

_You are... our children. Like me, you exist to serve the will of the Hive. Listen to me, you and I are the only hope each other has to survive. I had hoped to save the others, but they shunned me. Now, only we can save ourselves...

What must I do?_ Gabrakh asked.

_Take up the sword..._


--- --- --- 

ooc: Tie up loose ends? My ass  There will always be potential for a sequel. :biggrin:

Thanks for playing, guys. :thank_you:


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Any time Serpion old boy.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> ooc: Tie up loose ends? My ass  There will always be potential for a sequel. :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks for playing, guys. :thank_you:


Seventh in sequel FTW! 
Great to have played


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Alright a sequel!

FOR THE HIVE 2
Back 2 the Hive!!!!​
Storyline: First gets ressurected, and ressurects all the other warriors so he can hunt them down out of vengeance. All horror-movie style where the group gets picked off one-by-one until the last one finally throws him into an incineratoricknose:.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hahahah, thats good. Sorry for my lack of appearence, my job has kept me extremely busy lately and away from any computer consoles

Well simply put my guy just slaughters until he dies. the end.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Samu3 said:


> Seventh in sequel FTW!
> Great to have played


Seventh? Not likely I`m afraid. Even in sequels and followups, I will never include the same characters, except maybe as NPC`s.



DestroyerHive said:


> Alright a sequel!
> 
> FOR THE HIVE 2
> Back 2 the Hive!!!!​
> Storyline: First gets ressurected, and ressurects all the other warriors so he can hunt them down out of vengeance. All horror-movie style where the group gets picked off one-by-one until the last one finally throws him into an incineratoricknose:.


Yea, First is gonna do this. TWICE! :shok:


And now, this thread must die. No more posts please. :thank_you:


----------

